# sono finito



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per  avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
Ho cominciato anni fa con le prime chat a incontrarmi con sconosciute che mi regalavano qualche brivido. Tutto è sempre filato liscio. Qualche chattata, scambio di numeri telefonici, un aperitivo e ,spesso, un  rapporto sessuale . Ho incontrato donne di tutti i tipi. Nessuna ,per fortuna, ha mai destato il benchè minimo mio  interesse e solo qualcuna ha insistito ,senza neanche tanta convinzione, per rivedersi o allacciare una relazione. Fino a Giovanna. Giovanna l’ho conosciuta in chat una sera che ero solo a casa. A differenza delle altre è stata subito molto disponibile ad aprirsi profondamente, raccontandomi cose molto intime e personali. Con lei è scattata subito (virtualmente) una sorta di empatia e di feeling che mi ha piacevolmente stupito. Si racconta single, di 31 anni, disinibita e desiderosa di conoscere “gente nuova” anche solo scopo amicizia. Cerco di essere educatamente fermo nell’esporle la mia posizione coniugale e sulla mia ferma decisione a non cambiarla. Lei è allegra, non si lascia demorlizzare e ,fra una risata contagiosa ( mi da subito il suo cellulare che chiamo immediatamente) mi chiede un appuntamento per il giorno dopo. Io non posso e lei si altera in maniera esagerata. Già da li avrei dovuto capire  che qualcosa non andava. Accorgendosi di avere esagerato (mi aveva insultato, prima scherzando poi seriamente) si mette a ridere ,giustificando la sua stizza col fatto che la mia voce era strepitosa ed era cusiorissima. Insomma, per farla breve, ci vediamo una settimana dopo (e dopo una decina di sue telefonate) per un aperitivo in un bar all’aperto. Lei non è bella. Robusta (direi più ,cicciottella), capelli corti, viso abbastanza anonimo ,vestita senza molta eleganza ma ha un paio di occhi che mi lasciano senza fiato . Come mi guarda mi cattura. La sua voce poi è incredibile. Roca e bassa con una cadenza lenta quasi ipnotica. Al telefono avevo colto solo una bella voce . Le piaccio. Me lo dice apertamente mentre accendo una sigaretta seduto al bar. Mi guarda con questo occhi castani che sembrano un pozzo e mi sussurra che mi vuole, subito.
Andiamo in un albergo in periferia e facciamo l’amore pe due ore. Una cosa straordinaria. L’accompagno al bar dove ci eravamo incontrati e facico per congedarmi quando mi chiede quando ci rivediamo. Rispondo velocemente che non lo so e che l’avrei chiamata. Cosa che mi prefiggevo davvero di fare se non fosse che dopo pochi giorni mi appaltano un lavoro importante che mi porta fuori della mia città per due settimane. Non la sento per una settimana fino a che non mi arriva un sms .
“te la faccio pagare” . Era lei. La chiamo scusandomi per il silenzio e lei sembra una pazza. Completamente fuori di senno mi accusa di averla presa in giro, di non volermela fare passare liscia, che mi pentirò e così via. Sono senza parole e dopo un attimo di sgomento m’inalbero e reagisco con veemenza mandandola a quel paese. 
La sera stessa chiamo mia moglie che mi dice che è la quarta telefonata anonima che riceve a casa (sul fisso) . Chiamano ,stanno in silenzio e sbattono giù. Non collego immediatamente ma Giovanna inizia a tempestare di telefonate mia moglie a qualsiasi ora del giorno e della notte. Poi passa a lettere anonime disgustose. Come abbia avuto il mio telefono fisso e il mio indirizzo mi è oscuro. Però ora parla e racconta a mia moglie tutti i particolari del pomeriggio che abbiamo passato al letto, condendoli con minuziose descrizioni di quello che avevamo fatto.Mia moglie ,ovviamente , entra in crisi, appare all’inizio incredula  e mi chiede spiegazioni. Per un po’ nego poi confesso umiliato.
Insomma, alla fine mi chiede di allontanarmi da casa per un po’. Cerco Giovanna per parlarci, tentare di convincerla ma non si fa trovare mai. Sbatte giù quando vede il mio numero fino a che non la chiamo da un altro cellulare. Ride sguaiatamente, dice che se non inizio una relazione con lei mi distruggerà anche con le mie figlie.
Sono disperato. Mi sembra di essere in un filmetto di quart’ordine .
Mi rendo conto di odiarla, di provare delle sensazioni di rabbia che non ho mai provato. Le mie figlie chiedono spiegazioni io non so che fare. Scusate se vi ho tediato. Avevo bisogno di un consiglio, di una pacca, di una parere. Pensavo di sapere valutare le persone ma è chiaro che non è più così. 
Sergio


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...


 
Un consiglio...forse non potrei dartelo io Sergio, che ho l'età delle tue due figlie.
Ma questa donna è malata, molesta e instabile.
Tua moglie ormai ti ha scoperto. Approfitta di questo e non sottostare alle pressioni psicologiche di questa pazza, denunciala e falla sbattere dentro, in un modo o nell'altro.
Le prove ce le hai.
Parla con tua moglie e cerca di recuperare qualcosa, se mai è possibile...
Spiega tutto alle tue figlie, con la massima sincerità, non trattarle da figlie ma da persone adulte con un cervello.
Poi potrai ricominciare un attimo ad analizzare i vostri rapporti, e pensare a cose più importanti, ma per ora la cosa che più conta è che questa donna deve lasciarvi in pace.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...


Convincerla di che? Ormai il danno l'aveva fatto. Non capisco perchè l'hai cercata ancora.
Per rintracciare il tuo numero fisso, ha usato la tua targa oppure il tuo cellulare...in entrambi i casi deve aver avuto la complicità di qualche conoscente che aveva la possibilità di controllare informazioni riservate. Potrebbe essere utile fare una denuncia per avere una possibilità, anche remota, di far perdere il posto a questo "simpatico" individuo.
Credo che l'unica cosa, se ancora tieni al rapporto con tua moglie, sia parlarle francamente. Vuota il sacco, raccontale l'errore fatto e spiegagli sinceramente i motivi che ti hanno portato a far ciò. E vedi cosa succede...se ti mostri uomo assumendoti le tue responsabilità senza nasconderti dietro un dito, c'è la possibilità che la prossima telefonata che fa la stronza sia l'ultima.


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...


Lei è sicuramente fuori di testa.
ma di brutto-
ma diciamo che non ti fa male l'esperienza..così ti passa la voglia della botta e via...che dici?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per  avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...


Affatto! Fu un film di grande incasso:

Attrazione fatale
http://www.filmscoop.it/film_al_cinema/attrazionefatale.asp

Quello che ti posso dire e': prendi le distanze da questa donna malata ... oltre che violenta sta tipa e' molto pericolosa.



PS il film non lo hai visto?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> Lei è sicuramente fuori di testa.
> ma di brutto-
> ma diciamo che non ti fa male l'esperienza..così ti passa la voglia della botta e via...che dici?


Dere dici che imparera' da questa lezione?


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Affatto! *Fu un film di grande incasso:*
> 
> Attrazione fatale
> http://www.filmscoop.it/film_al_cinema/attrazionefatale.asp
> ...


...ma di quart'ordine comunque...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ero incuriosito, perchè se ne parlava qui sul forum tempo fa. Da poco l'ho affittato.................


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dere dici che imparera' da questa lezione?


 
dico di no.ma almeno un cagotto lo ha preso.
io penso alla moglie....ignara delle mille bottarelle subite. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





l'assurdo è che il pentimento viene fuori solo quando vengono scoperti.
prima no..prima si trastullano con comodo.
poi all'improvviso si preoccupano della moglie..delle figlie...

ma per piacere...


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Le mie figlie chiedono spiegazioni io non so che fare.


Scusa ma era il caso di coinvolgere le tue figlie? E tua moglie che dice?


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Grazie Lillyna, 
il problema è che sento dentro di me un forte desiderio di vendetta, di rabbia.
Mia moglie mi ha chiesto un periodo di pausa in cui non vuole vedermi o sentirmi.
La capisco. Nonostante le abbia giurato che era la prima volta non mi ha creduto o almeno le si è instillato il dubbio di avere a fianco un uomo che non conosceva. Come darle torto? Le mie figlie sanno perchè sono fuori di casa e sono dalla parte di mia moglie, anzi, non capiscono come faccia  ad avermi solo allontanato provvisoriamente. E non so se davvero lo è.
Le capisco. Ho insegnato loro la lealtà e la sincerità. Ho tradito anche loro.
Giovanna è una donna malata ma io non posso pagare le conseguenze della sua malattia. Ribadisco: la odio. Avrei paura a vederla da solo perché potrei perdere la testa e prenderla a schiaffi passando anche dalla parte del torto. 
Dirò di più. Ho paura che interferisca anche nella sfera lavorativa visto che durante l’ultima telefonata mi ha minacciato di rovinarmi anche sotto quel punto di vista. Denunciarla per cosa? Prove tangibili non ce ne sono. Ha chiamato mia moglie. Non è un reato . Potrebbero essere molestie ma le telefonate a  mia moglie sono finite. 
Sono sincero: ora vorrei rovinarla io. Lo so che è puerile ma è così.
Sergio


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *...ma di quart'ordine comunque...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma sempre di attualita' ... a volte si dice la fantasia del regista ... questa e' realta, perche' ce n'e' di gente in giro malata.


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Sono sincero: ora vorrei rovinarla io. Lo so che è puerile ma è così.
> Sergio


E se non si fosse comportata da donna malata? Tutto bene e via con la prossima? Mah...


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> dico di no.ma almeno un cagotto lo ha preso.
> io penso alla moglie....ignara delle mille bottarelle subite.
> 
> 
> ...


Questo però non giustifica il comportamento di una stronza al cubo...quando sento queste cose, divento una iena. Una donna come quella, si espone a qualunque ritorsione!


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

Sono d'accordo con Moltimodi. Assumiti tutte le tue responsabilità e spera nella comprensione di tua moglie. Le figlie sono adulte ormai...certo non è edificante avere un padre che incorre in simili avventure.
Se continua a molestarti falle scrivere da un avvocato, se non basta, denunciala.
Tu sei hai commesso adulterio,ma non reato, lei è perseguibile penalmente...e siccome è una folle pericolosa va fermata.


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Questo però non giustifica il comportamento di una stronza al cubo...quando sento queste cose, divento una iena. Una donna come quella, si espone a qualunque ritorsione!


concordo
è la prima cosa che ho scritto.
è fuori di brutto
ma d'altra parte una che va a letto con uno sconosciuto dopo averlo visto 10 minuti al bar.....sarà stronza al cubo, ma lui è un gran c...ne...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E se non si fosse comportata da donna malata? Tutto bene e via con la prossima? Mah...


 
si infatti....


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma sempre di attualita' ... a volte si dice la fantasia del regista ... questa e' realta, perche' ce n'e' di gente in giro malata.


Per carità, Marì...lo so bene. Ma il film l'ho trovato grottesco...non per il tema, ma per come è trattato.


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

*Sergio*

Io non penserei a rovinarla...in definitiva tu te la sei cercata. Sei colpevole quanto lei, intendiamoci....solo che sei meno folle. Comincia a comportarti da uomo, e non da idiota.
Mi parrebbe sufficiente.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Grazie Lillyna,
> il problema è che sento dentro di me un forte desiderio di vendetta, di rabbia.
> Mia moglie mi ha chiesto un periodo di pausa in cui non vuole vedermi o sentirmi.
> La capisco. Nonostante le abbia giurato che era la prima volta non mi ha creduto o almeno le si è instillato il dubbio di avere a fianco un uomo che non conosceva. Come darle torto? Le mie figlie sanno perchè sono fuori di casa e sono dalla parte di mia moglie, anzi, non capiscono come faccia ad avermi solo allontanato provvisoriamente. E non so se davvero lo è.
> ...


 
Non è puerile ma impulsivo. E mi sembra di capire che tu sei un uomo che fin qui  l'impulso lo ha seguito anche troppo...Non voglio giudicarti, ma forse è qui, in questa situazione che dovresti smetterla di seguire questo impulso. Che è lo stesso che ti ha portato a tradire tua moglie e le tue figlie e che ti ha fatto cacciare in questo brutto guaio.
Fidati di quello che ti dico, perchè sono giovane...rinuncia alla tua vendetta, fai in modo da "inchiodarla" e consegnare il verdetto alla giustizia, e se non puoi allontanala. Cerca in tutti i modi possibili di parlare con le tue figlie, di spiegargli che sei sempre un padre e un essere umano, anche se non capiranno almeno ti sarai preso le tue responsabilità e su questo non potranno volertene. Mio padre a poco + della tua età prese una sbandata per un'altra donna, dopo tanti anni di matrimonio con mia madre, ma anche se lo giudicavo per il suo atteggiamento, gli volevo bene lo stesso.

Se invece perseguirai il tuo piano di vendetta, ne uscirà fuori qualcosa di molto pericoloso, e finirà male, molto male, in più non sarai tu il solo a risentirne ma anche la tua famiglia (che già abbondantemente mi sembra scossa).
Questa persona è pazza a modo suo e potenzialmente pericolosa.
Sei ancora in tempo per decidere di tirare fuori le palle...che non significa prendere tutti a mazzate, ma avere rispetto per gli altri e per se stessi...


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non penserei a rovinarla...in definitiva tu te la sei cercata. Sei colpevole quanto lei, intendiamoci....solo che sei meno folle.


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Ho sbagliato, lo so. Ma dopo quasi 30 di matrimonio gli errori sono tentazioni a cui non sempre è facile resistere. Mia moglie è più grande di me di 4 anni. I rapporti sessuali che io ancora desidero a lei non interessano da molto tempo grazie anche ad una brutta malattia che anni fa l'ha portata a perdere l'utero. Non sono giustificazioni, me ne rendo conto , ma io sessualmente ho ancora bisogno , e credo diritto, di avere soddisfazioni.
Un errore si, che sto pagando una cifra troppo alta

Sergio


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato, lo so. Ma dopo quasi 30 di matrimonio gli errori sono tentazioni a cui non sempre è facile resistere. Mia moglie è più grande di me di 4 anni. I rapporti sessuali che io ancora desidero a lei non interessano da molto tempo grazie anche ad una brutta malattia che anni fa l'ha portata a perdere l'utero. Non sono giustificazioni, me ne rendo conto , ma io sessualmente ho ancora bisogno , e credo diritto, di avere soddisfazioni.
> Un errore si, che sto pagando una cifra troppo alta
> 
> Sergio


Anche mia madre ha peso l'utero...ma è riuscita grazie anche alla pazienza di mio padre a recuperare. Quindi a queste cose credo poco. Il problema è che sei un adultero seriale.
questa storia usala per diventare un uomo degno.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Per carità, Marì...lo so bene. Ma il film l'ho trovato grottesco...non per il tema, ma per come è trattato.


 Nel 1971 usci' [FONT=arial, helvetica]Play misty for me piu' o meno la stessa storia, se ti capita:

http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_brividonellanotte.htm

Queste persone: *Sono molto pericolose, vanno denunciate alle autorita' competenti.*
[/FONT]


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Anche mia madre ha peso l'utero...ma è riuscita grazie anche alla pazienza di mio padre a recuperare. Quindi a queste cose credo poco. Il problema è che sei un adultero seriale.
> questa storia usala per diventare un uomo degno.


poi ci sono altri modi per ...


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato, lo so. Ma dopo quasi 30 di matrimonio gli errori sono tentazioni a cui non sempre è facile resistere. Mia moglie è più grande di me di 4 anni. I rapporti sessuali che io ancora desidero a lei non interessano da molto tempo grazie anche ad una brutta malattia che anni fa l'ha portata a perdere l'utero. Non sono giustificazioni, me ne rendo conto , ma io sessualmente ho ancora bisogno , e credo diritto, di avere soddisfazioni.
> Un errore si, che sto pagando una cifra troppo alta
> 
> Sergio


 
Ma tu credi davvero che tutte queste non siano panzane?Lascia perdere sta tizia e quello che sta facendo.non avrebbe trovato terreno fertile se tu non l'avessi aiutata a seminare.
concentrati piuttosto a risolvere quello che non va nel tuo matrimonio e in te.


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Non so la situazione di tua madre ma Giulia assieme all'utero ha perso il desiderio, la passione, la voglia di fare all'amore ,nonostante le sia stato vicino e abbia cercato di darle tutto il mio appoggio durante la malattia e la convalescenza. Mi ha allontanato fisicamente. Scusandosi, giustificandosi ma il dato oggettivo è che non mi ha più voluto.
Per gioco , per noia ho iniziato a chattare e per gioco sono finito in questo gorgo.Mi sentivo di nuovo giovane, desiderato, voluto. Peccato di vanità, lo so.
Ripeto: non mi giustifico ma non sono colpevole serialmente. Solo da quando Giulia mi ha allontanato sessualmente ho iniziato a cercare altrove quel che cercavo.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non penserei a rovinarla...in definitiva tu te la sei cercata. Sei colpevole quanto lei, intendiamoci....solo che sei meno folle. Comincia a comportarti da uomo, e non da idiota.
> Mi parrebbe sufficiente.


Assurdo. Non puoi paragonare i due comportamenti. Lui ha tradito la moglie, lei è una pazza pericolosa. Idiota perchè...perchè ha tradito? Ah beh... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Chi è senza peccato...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato, lo so. Ma dopo quasi 30 di matrimonio gli errori sono tentazioni a cui non sempre è facile resistere. Mia moglie è più grande di me di 4 anni. I rapporti sessuali che io ancora desidero a lei non interessano da molto tempo grazie anche ad una brutta malattia che anni fa l'ha portata a perdere l'utero. Non sono giustificazioni, me ne rendo conto , ma io sessualmente ho ancora bisogno , e credo diritto, di avere soddisfazioni.
> Un errore si, che sto pagando una cifra troppo alta
> 
> Sergio


Possibile che per te una compagna di vita di 30anni, madre dei vostri figli, con tutti i problemi di salute che ha avuto ... per te e' solo un corpo/macchina con un pezzo in meno?

Che cazzo hai costruito in 30anni a livello sentimentale/emozionale con questa santa donna?






  ... anche tu hai qualcosa nel cervello che non va, pensaci.


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Solo da quando Giulia mi ha allontanato sessualmente ho iniziato a cercare altrove quel che cercavo.


certo, la colpevole è lei... Prima. E adesso l'altra. Che confusione eh, 'sto sesso uffa...


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Nel 1971 usci' [FONT=arial, helvetica]Play misty for me piu' o meno la stessa storia, se ti capita:[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]http://filmup.leonardo.it/sc_brividonellanotte.htm[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=arial, helvetica]Queste persone: *Sono molto pericolose, vanno denunciate alle autorita' competenti.*[/FONT]


Ok,grazie


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assurdo. Non puoi paragonare i due comportamenti. Lui ha tradito la moglie, lei è una pazza pericolosa. Idiota perchè...perchè ha tradito? Ah beh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo volevo rispondere. Io ho sbagliato quanto lei? allora proprio non capisco più niente.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato, lo so. Ma dopo quasi 30 di matrimonio gli errori sono tentazioni a cui non sempre è facile resistere. Mia moglie è più grande di me di 4 anni. I rapporti sessuali che io ancora desidero a lei non interessano da molto tempo grazie anche ad una brutta malattia che anni fa l'ha portata a perdere l'utero. Non sono giustificazioni, me ne rendo conto , ma io sessualmente ho ancora bisogno , e credo diritto, di avere soddisfazioni.
> Un errore si, che sto pagando una cifra troppo alta
> 
> Sergio


Senti, questo passaggio (che può essere discutibile sotto molti punti di vista) io fossi in te lo salterei...non pensare a giustificarti per il momento o a chiederti il perchè dei tradimenti, questo dopo, intanto allontana questa tipa.


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> certo, la colpevole è lei... Prima. E adesso l'altra. Che confusione eh, 'sto sesso uffa...


Forse non hai letto bene. Io cercavo solo del sesso che compensasse la carenza nell'ambito coniugale. Che sia esecrabile va bene ma io sono sempre stato chiaro con le mie partners occasionali. Cercavo solo quello perchè era l'unica cosa che mi mancava.
Non mi sognerei mai e poi mai di accusare Giulia.
Sergio


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Forse non hai letto bene. Io cercavo solo del sesso che compensasse la carenza nell'ambito coniugale. Che sia esecrabile va bene ma io sono sempre stato chiaro con le mie partners occasionali. Cercavo solo quello perchè era l'unica cosa che mi mancava.
> Non mi sognerei mai e poi mai di accusare *Giulia.*
> Sergio


Comunque l'hai uccisa ... dove non e' riuscita la malattia, sei arrivato TU.


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> ma io sono sempre stato chiaro con le mie partners occasionali.


Non sei stato chiaro con tua moglie però. Avesse avuto lei il tuo problema?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok,grazie


... non t'aspettare gran che e' solo un thriller in piu'


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (27 Settembre 2007)

Giovanna ha fatto bene. ha un forte carattere e indubbia personalità. Sono con lei al 100%. Così impari a scoparti una e a mollarla. Così impari a tradire tua moglie e tua figlia.

Se tutte le amanti facessero così, al posto di ACCETTARE il loro ruolo, in giro ci sarebbero meno traditori, meno famiglie rovinate, meno psicanalisti, e più coppie felici. 

ps.
vediti "Attrazione Fatale"


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Settembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> Giovanna ha fatto bene. ha un forte carattere e indubbia personalità. Sono con lei al 100%. Così impari a scoparti una e a mollarla. Così impari a tradire tua moglie e tua figlia.
> 
> Se tutte le amanti facessero così, al posto di ACCETTARE il loro ruolo, in giro ci sarebbero meno traditori, meno famiglie rovinate, meno psicanalisti, e più coppie felici.
> 
> ...


 
O_O .....

Oppure anche il film"Giovanna La Pazza"...mi sembra molto molto azzeccato..


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

... vabbuo', buonanotte ...


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sei stato chiaro con tua moglie però. Avesse avuto lei il tuo problema?


ti sbagli. Con Giulia il discorso è stato fatto molte volte dopo che si era ripresa dall'operazione (credetemi se dico che avrei voluto con tutto me stesso essere io al suo posto) . Ho cercato di farle capire come mi sentivo e lei  mi ha sempre detto che capiva ma non poteva farci niente. Un tacito "fai quel che vuoi" è sempre trapelato dalle conclusioni dei suoi discorsi in merito. Anche se ora che mi ha scoperto, che i suoi sospetti han trovato realtà ha preferito allontanarmi per riflettere
Io la amo. Comprendo che sia difficile da credere ma è così.


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> ti sbagli. Con Giulia il discorso è stato fatto molte volte dopo che si era ripresa dall'operazione (credetemi se dico che avrei voluto con tutto me stesso essere io al suo posto) . Ho cercato di farle capire come mi sentivo e lei  mi ha sempre detto che capiva ma non poteva farci niente. Un tacito "fai quel che vuoi" è sempre trapelato dalle conclusioni dei suoi discorsi in merito. Anche se ora che mi ha scoperto, che i suoi sospetti han trovato realtà ha preferito allontanarmi per riflettere
> Io la amo. Comprendo che sia difficile da credere ma è così.


Va bene. Un tacito "fa come vuoi". Quindi se è solo sesso vai pure. Ripeto, se lo stesso discorso lo facesse tua moglie? E poi ancora, ci sono tanti altri modi no, basta cercarli...


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> *Giovanna ha fatto bene. ha un forte carattere e indubbia personalità.* Sono con lei al 100%. Così impari a scoparti una e a mollarla. Così impari a tradire tua moglie e tua figlia.
> 
> *Se tutte le amanti facessero così, al posto di ACCETTARE il loro ruolo, in giro ci sarebbero meno traditori, meno famiglie rovinate, meno psicanalisti, e più coppie felici. *
> 
> ...


curati!


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2007)

*si, sei finito*

credo che tu abbia incontrato quella che è un po' lo spauracchio di molti traditori:la fanatica.
e non ce ne sono poche ,
lasciarvi in balia di queste è la peggior vendetta che una moglie possa avere.
come dice la goggi: buona vita


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Va bene. Un tacito "fa come vuoi". Quindi se è solo sesso vai pure. Ripeto, se lo stesso discorso lo facesse tua moglie? E poi ancora, ci sono tanti altri modi no, basta cercarli...



mi stai contestando il tradimento o la modalità?
Giulia non è più interessata al sesso. Non è un'ipotesi o una mia sensazione. E' così


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> mi stai contestando il tradimento o la modalità?
> Giulia non è più interessata al sesso. Non è un'ipotesi o una mia sensazione. E' così


se per voi però era un grande problema, potevate andare da uno specialista...insieme...magari trovavate una nuova intesa...prima di fare un patatrack..

allontana quella schizzata, comunque...


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> mi stai contestando il tradimento o la modalità?
> Giulia non è più interessata al sesso. Non è un'ipotesi o una mia sensazione. E' così


Uffa, il sesso ha tante sfumature no? O è meglio andare a cercare le amanti in chat? Dai su... Ci si rinnova, si cambia... Se ami tua moglie così come dici.


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uffa, il sesso ha tante sfumature no? O è meglio andare a cercare le amanti in chat? Dai su... Ci si rinnova, si cambia... Se ami tua moglie così come dici.


non capisco se mi stai prendendo in giro o cosa.
Se ti diverte tanto non ci sono problemi ma non sono dell'umore adatto.
Ci si rinnova in cosa? si cambia cosa?


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> non capisco se mi stai prendendo in giro o cosa.
> Se ti diverte tanto non ci sono problemi ma non sono dell'umore adatto.
> Ci si rinnova in cosa? si cambia cosa?


Non prendo in giro nessuno, figurati. Ma se siete una coppia, tu ami tua moglie, prima di cercare amanti potevi fare qualcosa no? Andare da uno specialista ad esempio. O cercare di riportare il desiderio nella vostra vita...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

*Sergio*

... ricordi?:Nella buona e nella cattiva Sorte ... e tu ci sei andato/tuffato nella sorte, e ti sei giocato tutto.

Chi sbaglia paga.


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assurdo. Non puoi paragonare i due comportamenti. Lui ha tradito la moglie, lei è una pazza pericolosa. Idiota perchè...perchè ha tradito? Ah beh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Non ho detto che è un assassino. Ma che è un adultero. Chiaramente non va lapidato.
E' stato sciocco a fidarsi di una che per come la descrive, già all'inizio dava segni di follia.
Se io sono sposata e vado a letto con uno sconosciuto e questo mi fa fuori (perchè è un maniaco), lui è un assassino, io anche se vittima sono stata imprudente. Il mio non era un giudizio morale...non spetta a me. Era una constatazione di fatto.
Io ho gia detto che la tipa va denunciata....perchè malata pericolosa.
Però le colpe della tipa, non assolvono lui dalla sua leggerezza, nè dalle sue responsabilità morali verso la moglie (non verso di noi). Ripeto i giudizi morali li lasciamo alla moglie. Credo di essere stata chiara.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ricordi?:Nella buona e nella cattiva Sorte ... e tu ci sei andato/tuffato nella sorte, e ti sei giocato tutto.
> 
> Chi sbaglia paga.


...e i cocci sono suoi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Intendo...i cocci in cui ridurrei Giovannona cosciacorta


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non prendo in giro nessuno, figurati. Ma se siete una coppia, tu ami tua moglie, prima di cercare amanti potevi fare qualcosa no? Andare da uno specialista ad esempio. O cercare di riportare il desiderio nella vostra vita...


MK ho il sospetto che lui la tradiva gia prima della malattia ... vero Sergio?


----------



## dererumnatura (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK ho il sospetto che lui la tradiva gia prima della malattia ... vero Sergio?


 
chissà perchè ho lo stesso sospetto...mumble mumble...


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK ho il sospetto che lui la tradiva gia prima della malattia ... vero Sergio?


ehm... Sergio?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e i cocci sono suoi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te possino  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   ma dove le trovi in una tragedia simile ...


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> chissà perchè ho lo stesso sospetto...mumble mumble...


... ehhhhhhhhhh ... siamo delle pimpe cattive, noi


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Te possino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le cose più serie, bisogna saperle prendere con leggerezza. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E vale anche il contrario...


----------



## Iris (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le cose più serie, bisogna saperle prendere con leggerezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moltimò e basta chattare!!!!


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Le cose più serie, bisogna saperle prendere con leggerezza.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo. E' un ottimo sistema ... peccato che non si fa il 13


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Moltimò e basta chattare!!!!


Ma dddai che:

http://www.thespoof.com/sitepics/misc/mms.jpg

e' dolcissimo


----------



## Old Confù (27 Settembre 2007)

Ma figlio del signore....a 53 anni ancora non hai capito che qnd si prende la strada delle "botte e via" devi anche sapere con chi vai?!?!

Lei è FUORI, ma ormai il danno l'ha fatto, per cui non avere paura di lei...
DENUNCIALA,DIFFIDALA....

e poi concentrati su tua moglie, prenditi le tue responsabilità....e cerca di fare tutto quello che puoi per farti perdonare...attento peròche lei vaglierà ogni tua mossa!!!!


----------



## Sergio (27 Settembre 2007)

Scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo.
Sergio


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ehm... Sergio?


... e' sparito!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Settembre 2007)

*Eh no!*



Sergio ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato, lo so. Ma dopo quasi 30 di matrimonio gli errori sono tentazioni a cui non sempre è facile resistere. Mia moglie è più grande di me di 4 anni. I rapporti sessuali che io ancora desidero a lei non interessano da molto tempo grazie anche ad una brutta malattia che anni fa l'ha portata a perdere l'utero. Non sono giustificazioni, me ne rendo conto , ma io sessualmente ho ancora bisogno , e credo diritto, di avere soddisfazioni.
> Un errore si, che sto pagando una cifra troppo alta
> 
> Sergio


Normalmente rispondo a una discussione dopo aver letto tutti gli interventi, ma ...non resisto!
Quando si hanno rapporti occasionali bisogna mettere in conto tutto.
Raccontavo tempo fa che so di una conoscente che fa questo tipo di esperienze e (a parte tutte le considerazioni possibili di ordine etico, igienico e di gusto  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  ) la cosa che ho sempre pensato è che non credo che ci sia da stupirsi di incontrare persone squallide o squilibrate (sarebbe da stupirsi del contrario!!!) e che vada già bene se non ci si imbatte in un serial killer!
Quindi credo che ti sia andata bene: in fin dei conto hai solo incontrato una donna squilibrata che ha informato moglie e figlie di schifezze che facevi da anni.
Le giustificazioni e i problemi coniugali e di coppia utilizzati come giustificazioni a posteriori mi irritano e disgustano e comunque sono materia per un'altra discussione.


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Moltimò e basta chattare!!!!


mai chattato...solo forum.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Magari comincerò quando sarò vecchio...così rimorchierò le pazze solitarie


----------



## Sandra (27 Settembre 2007)

*complimenti*

certo venire in questo forum a parlare dei fatti propri da una vera e propria consolazione.
fra una battta cretina e l'altra


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Normalmente rispondo a una discussione dopo aver letto tutti gli interventi, ma ...non resisto!
> Quando si hanno rapporti occasionali bisogna mettere in conto tutto.
> Raccontavo tempo fa che so di una conoscente che fa questo tipo di esperienze e (a parte tutte le considerazioni possibili di ordine etico, igienico e di gusto
> 
> ...



Brava! ... dove devo firmare?


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mai chattato...solo forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























   ti piace la vita pericolosa eh?


----------



## Nobody (27 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> ti piace la vita pericolosa eh?


A novant'anni avrò poco da perdere... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   Se si accontenteranno...........


----------



## madai (27 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> ... Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per  avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni...


non prendertela... sono parole tue: TUTTI questi anni hai recitato bene.

chissà perchè poi precisi quanto sei stato chiaro con le tue amanti, mentre di aver preso allegramente per i fondelli tua moglie (perchè questo è, e non ci sono scuse che tengano) non ti curi affatto... 

ti dirò, umanamente dispiace per la situazione che stai vivendo, ma non penso tu sia finito... hai solo finito di giocare... per un po' o per sempre... vedi tu.


----------



## Old fay (27 Settembre 2007)

Oh CA@@O, quanto vorrei essere Giovanna..........ma quanto........tanto, troppo.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Caro Sergio, sono cose che capitano, è come quando da sposati si mette incinta un'altra donna, l'atto è lo stesso, ma la sfiga ci ha messo del suo!!! Che dirti? non so che lavoro tu faccia, non ho letto tutto di te, ma tutelati Santo Dio, prendi provvediemnti verso questa pazza!!! Sei stato facilone, certo, ma può accadere. Certo adesso immagino basta chat, basta tradimenti. Concentrati su tua moglie, forse questa lezione ti porterà a rivalutare la normalità della vita coniugale!!!
Santa FAY 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old simo (27 Settembre 2007)

*Sergio...*



Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...


Mi dispiace molto (per tua moglie,non per te!), per quello che ti è successo...sai un amante (in generale, non esclusivamente femminile) puo' diventare MOLTO MOLTO pericoloso/a, tanto più se è pazza come quella che è capitata a te. Quando io ho scoperto che il mio ragazzo si sentiva con una, gli ho detto di farla finita...lei mi ha gentilmente chiamata (tra l'altro aveva avuto il mio numero in modo ILLEGALE! tramite un suo amico ispettore che le ha dato tabulati delle chiamate)ed informata del fatto che non si sentivano solamente, ma che "se la faceva con lui", dandomi della povera cornuta. Voleva inoltre denunciarmi perchè una volta avevo trovato il suo num sul cell di lui e ho chiamato in anomino per sapere se fosse il numero di un uomo o donna...le ho detto che avrebbe potuto anche farlo, cosi' mi evitava la fatica di andare in questura e far saltare lei e il suo amichetto visto la cosa grave che avevano fatto usando dei tabulati. Credo che anche la tua Giovanna abbia avuto il tuo numero in questo modo...quindi puoi benissimo denunciarla. Comunque a parte ciò il danno ormai è fatto, e ti dico per esperienza che in questa storia chi ci sta rimettendo di brutto è tua moglie...non c'è cosa peggiore che avere a che fare con gente così...e scoprire cosi' certe cose.
Detto ciò: mi auguro sinceramente che questa storia, che in fondo TU hai meritato in pieno, ti serva da lezione come ha già detto Dere e che, se mai riuscirai a ricostruire il rapporto con tua moglie, tu la smetta di saltare di letto in letto...

P.S.: forse una giustizia c'è...(ovviamente non per il tradito)...magari se tutti gli/le amanti fossero così, ci si penserebbe prima di fare determinate cose.
Simo.


----------



## Elena (27 Settembre 2007)

proprio un bel forum.
Uno non può sfogarsi che arrivano in massa i castigatori a peggiorare la situazione.
Siete tutti bravi con le parole. Cosa ci facciate in un sito con questo nome è un mistero.
Mettetene su uno tipo "il girone degli onesti" che si adatta meglio.
Siete grezzi, maleducati, aroganti e cazzeggiate intorno ai problemi col solo gusto di offendere l'incauto ospite che chiede consiglio.
Complimenti. 
Massa di ipocriti.


----------



## Old fay (27 Settembre 2007)

*elena*

Forse alcuni, ma non tutti....


----------



## Old Otella82 (27 Settembre 2007)

Elena (da quale forum sei spuntata?!)dev'essere parente di Giovanna..

Io, forse vi stupirò, ma non credo che Sergio si sia meritato una donna che gli ha voluto rovinare la vita. in generale non credo che nessuno possa meritarsi una Giovanna, nonostante sia un traditore seriale.
sergio, l'errore è (anche se tradire non è un errore per me ma una scelta sbagliata), casomai, cedere alla tentazione, alle lusinghe di un'altra persona. Tu il tradimento lo hai cercato, più di una volta, in chat, consapevolmente.
Se ci pensi bene, è giusto che tu abbia desiderio sessuale, ed è giusto che tua moglie si neghi se non ha lo stesso desiderio. Però, se lei è davvero rimasta tanto scossa da tutta questa storia forse il "tacito accordo" non era poi un accordo. forse dovevi parelare più chiaramente.
Denuncia Giovanna, perchè è quel che va fatto anche solo per la serenità dei tuoi familiari (e non diciamo panzane, la denuncia è possibile per molestie telefoniche e minacce), e parla con tua moglie. Parlale chiaramente come non sei riuscito a fare, parla alla tua compagna dicendole che ti mancava, che del suo non desiderio hai sofferto ed hai trovato il modo più sbagliato di reagire. E fai una scelta per cortesia.
Se le cose dovessero andare bene, è all'interno del tuo matrimonio che dovresti ritrovare la serenità, non "cadere" di nuovo in una chat line quando la tensione si sarà attenuata.
Sei pronto a stare vicino a tua moglie e cercare con lei nuove emozioni?!
L'idea dello specialista non è male, potreste andarci insieme e cercare di fare un percorso costruttivo.
Per le figlie.. prima risolvi con tua moglie, loro, se vedranno la madre più serena, saranno magari disposte ad ascoltarti.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old Confù (27 Settembre 2007)

Elena ma 6 Milla...insomma una di ieri di 1'altro post che diceva le stesse cose???

Personalmente non sono per le amanti giustiziere...quelle che ti spifferano tutto!!! secondo me qnd 6 amante sai già a cosa vai incontro...inutile farsi prendere da fasi egoistiche-vendicative che non portano a NULLA!
meglio mandare a cagare il soggetto prima che sia troppo tardi!!!


----------



## Old simo (27 Settembre 2007)

*Elena...*



Elena ha detto:


> proprio un bel forum.
> Uno non può sfogarsi che arrivano in massa i castigatori a peggiorare la situazione.
> Siete tutti bravi con le parole. Cosa ci facciate in un sito con questo nome è un mistero.
> Mettetene su uno tipo "il girone degli onesti" che si adatta meglio.
> ...


 
dunque personalmente non mi ritengo una castigatrice...(semmai castigata!), quello che io ho espresso nel mio post è ciò che realmente penso, tra l'altro non capisco che tipo di aiuto potremmo dare a Sergio...morale? beh, perdonami ma in questa situazione, personalmente, mi risulta difficile. Più persone gli hanno scritto ( me compresa), che può,in questa situazione, tranquillamente (anzi secondo me deve!) denunciare la tizia, e se la toglie di torno. In quanto al fatto di essere stati arroganti, maleducati ecc...beh, sempre personalmente, non mi sembra di essere stata nè arrogante nè maleducata, ho semplicemente raccontato la mia storia(molto simile) dando la mia piena solidarietà alla moglie. credo che tu non abbia la minima idea di cosa significhi essere chiamata da una sconosciuta, essere insultata e sentirsi dire che il TUO uomo ti tradisce con lei...Tra l'altro sergio ha detto chiaramente che la pratica degli incontri extra è per lui cosa abituale...e per dirla tutta, lui ha scritto su questo forum semplicemente perchè giovanna ha fatto scoprire tutto, altrimenti probabilmente lui sarebbe lì a condurre tranquillamente la sua vita...Questo non è cazzeggiare intorno ai problemi, ma guardare la realtà. purtroppo spesso chi tradisce, non mette in conto il fatto che possono trovarsi anche persone di questo tipo, che rovinano tutta la festa.  Per quanto riguarda il tuo "girone degli onesti", se per onestà intendi rispetto per il proprio partner ben venga, se invece intendi altro non mi interessa, io non sono perfetta, nè santa nè bigotta, e non mi interessa diventarlo.
Simo.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Settembre 2007)

> Otella82 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Elena (da quale forum sei spuntata?!)dev'essere parente di Giovanna..
> ...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Elena (da quale forum sei spuntata?!)dev'essere parente di Giovanna..
> 
> Io, forse vi stupirò, ma non credo che Sergio si sia meritato una donna che gli ha voluto rovinare la vita. in generale non credo che nessuno possa meritarsi una Giovanna, nonostante sia un traditore seriale.
> sergio, l'errore è (anche se tradire non è un errore per me ma una scelta sbagliata), casomai, cedere alla tentazione, alle lusinghe di un'altra persona. Tu il tradimento lo hai cercato, più di una volta, in chat, consapevolmente.
> ...




























Aggiungo solo una cosa: la vendetta ti porterà serenità? no. solo un momento di onnipotenza. La serenità è negli occhi di tua moglie. E siccome si sa come sono io, qui, ti mando un ulteriore suggerimento: scrivile. Le tue ragioni di poco valore, il tuo amore, il pentimento, il dolore, il bisogno di ricostruire insieme. (megari evitando di giustificarti troppo e abbondando di cenere sul capo). Scrivile una lettera da rileggere mentre piange e pensa e si strugge. Per amare di nuovo l'uomo che la scrive.


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Aggiungo solo una cosa: la vendetta ti porterà serenità? no. solo un momento di onnipotenza. La serenità è negli occhi di tua moglie. E siccome si sa come sono io, qui, ti mando un ulteriore suggerimento: scrivile. Le tue ragioni di poco valore, il tuo amore, il pentimento, il dolore, il bisogno di ricostruire insieme. (megari evitando di giustificarti troppo e abbondando di cenere sul capo). Scrivile una lettera da rileggere mentre piange e pensa e si strugge. Per amare di nuovo l'uomo che la scrive.


 
Credo che si sia allontanato..
Sergio se ci sei batti un colpo, per quanto riguarda me ti ho scritto le cose che ti ho scritto perchè un amico di mio padre è nella tua stessa situazione, identica, e mi era venuto pure il sospetto che fossi tu, sinceramente..


----------



## Old TurnBackTime (28 Settembre 2007)

*gioca gioca...*



Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per  avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...



Gioca gioca con i sentimenti della gente....sono proprio contento...soddisfatto...ti sta bene...ti sta proprio bene


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> La mia storia non è certo originale. Ma mi sta distruggendo la vita.
> Se anche non servisse a niente scriverla qua servirà almeno a me , come sfogo-
> Ho 53 anni. Sposato con due figlie giù fuori casa (la più grande già sposata la seconda convive). Con mia moglie abbiamo avuto alti e bassi, come tutti ,fino a qualche mese fa. Mese della tragedia e della mia fine.
> Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> ...


... una pacca?... da me puoi avere solo un calcio... in culo... hai 53 anni... buona notte... amico mio... hi, hi, hi... l'oste, arriva sempre... e quando arriva, si paga... _ri_-buona notte... amico mio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Ringrazio quanti mi hanno dato dei consigli.
Si, ho già pensato di scrivere una lettera a mia moglie e mi sto informando se ci sono gli estremi per una denuncia contro questa pazza. Sto un po' meglio e ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita.
Quanto a certi commenti , sopratutto maschili, sorvolo.
Non ho il tempo nè l'energia per ribattere come sarebbe consono.
Mi si conferma solo l'idiozia, la mediocrità, lo squallore di gran parte del genere umano.
Buon proseguimento
Sergio


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ringrazio quanti mi hanno dato dei consigli.
> Si, ho già pensato di scrivere una lettera a mia moglie e mi sto informando se ci sono gli estremi per una denuncia contro questa pazza. Sto un po' meglio e ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita.
> Quanto a certi commenti , sopratutto maschili, sorvolo.
> Non ho il tempo nè l'energia per ribattere come sarebbe consono.
> ...


... amico mio, che pensavi?... qui non si fanno sconti a nessuno... tanto meno ai matusalemme rincoglioniti che giocano con I CORPI delle PERSONE... HAI CAPITO?... PERSONE!.. sai cosa significa, PERSONA?... vuol dire che quella che ti porti negli alberghetti, non è "_due tette e un culo_"... vuol dire che la donna che hai a casa, non è una pezza da piedi, uno straccio, una badante... è una PERSONA... è STORIA, è VITA... non hai attenuanti... sei solo un poveraccio...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ringrazio quanti mi hanno dato dei consigli.
> Si, ho già pensato di scrivere una lettera a mia moglie e mi sto informando se ci sono gli estremi per una denuncia contro questa pazza. Sto un po' meglio e ho deciso di riprendermi la mia vita.
> Quanto a certi commenti , sopratutto maschili, sorvolo.
> Non ho il tempo nè l'energia per ribattere come sarebbe consono.
> ...


una domanda: vuoi ritornare come stavi prima o andare avanti? chieditelo prima di investire in un recupero e riportare a casa tua moglie che penso ormai a casa tornerà se ti farai perdonare.


----------



## sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, che pensavi?... qui non si fanno sconti a nessuno... tanto meno ai matusalemme rincoglioniti che giocano con I CORPI delle PERSONE... HAI CAPITO?... PERSONE!.. sai cosa significa, PERSONA?... vuol dire che quella che ti porti negli alberghetti, non è "_due tette e un culo_"... vuol dire che la donna che hai a casa, non è una pezza da piedi, uno straccio, una badante... è una PERSONA... è STORIA, è VITA... non hai attenuanti... sei solo un poveraccio...


rileggiti e chiediti chi è il poveraccio. Ma chi saresti tu?
Mi fai una tale pena con tutte quelle maiuscole che non perdo neanche tempo.
Ma un vattene affanculo ipocrita smidollato te lo dico senza problemi.
E' inutile che rispondi perchè non rispondo più.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... amico mio, che pensavi?... qui non si fanno sconti a nessuno... tanto meno ai matusalemme rincoglioniti che giocano con I CORPI delle PERSONE... HAI CAPITO?... PERSONE!.. sai cosa significa, PERSONA?... vuol dire che quella che ti porti negli alberghetti, non è "_due tette e un culo_"... vuol dire che la donna che hai a casa, non è una pezza da piedi, uno straccio, una badante... è una PERSONA... è STORIA, è VITA... non hai attenuanti... sei solo un poveraccio...


mah, Cen, anche tu ogni tanto cadi nella trappola del sentimentalismo pro vittima.
 chi tradisce si prende tutte le colpe, anche se c'è chi, pur non tradendo, "impone" il suo modo di vivere all'altro, senza fare nulla per venirti incontro.

io Sergio lo capisco. più o meno. nel senso che io prima di fare come lui ci ho messo 7 anni. ma poi non ce l'ho fatta più.
e, ma certo, è così facile giudicare la vita degli altri..


----------



## ales (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi tradisce si prende tutte le colpe, anche se c'è chi, pur non tradendo, "impone" il suo modo di vivere all'altro, senza fare nulla per venirti incontro.


Impone??? 
Come si "impone" un modo di vivere?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah, Cen, anche tu ogni tanto cadi nella trappola del sentimentalismo pro vittima.
> chi tradisce si prende tutte le colpe, anche se c'è chi, pur non tradendo, "impone" il suo modo di vivere all'altro, senza fare nulla per venirti incontro.
> 
> io Sergio lo capisco. più o meno. nel senso che io prima di fare come lui ci ho messo 7 anni. ma poi non ce l'ho fatta più.
> e, ma certo, è così facile giudicare la vita degli altri..


... amica mia... leggi bene _quel_ che scrive la _creatura _e, in special modo, _come_ lo scrive... trasuda ipocrisia, filisteismo e falsa coscienza da ogni parola... emana disprezzo per tutti: moglie, amanti, figlie... leggi bene... parola per parola... è lui... che si mostra a noi... e io, so leggere bene... e gli ho fatto male... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

sergio ha detto:


> rileggiti e chiediti chi è il poveraccio. Ma chi saresti tu?
> Mi fai una tale pena con tutte quelle maiuscole che non perdo neanche tempo.
> Ma un vattene affanculo ipocrita smidollato te lo dico senza problemi.
> E' inutile che rispondi perchè non rispondo più.


... colpito e affondato, eh?... penso che anche tu sappia bene chi sei e che tipo di _creatura _sei... io te l'ho solamente ricordato... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... colpito e affondato, eh?... *penso che anche tu sappia bene chi sei e che tipo di creatura sei... io te l'ho solamente ricordato*... hi, hi, hi...


Lettrice...cercavi uno jeno per una storia d'amore? Chen mi sembra perfetto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non prolificate però....


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

ales ha detto:


> Impone???
> Come si "impone" un modo di vivere?


 
si impone, si impone...
solo che son cose che non accadono in un giorno o un mese, ma in anni e anni..
conosci la storia della rana?
se la metti un una pentola con dentro acqua bollente, lei salta fuori.
se ce la metti quando l'acqua è ancora fredda, lei sta lì e si fa lessare.
goccia a goccia e sistematicamente, finiamo per accettare piccole cose negative che con il passare degli anni diventano mattoni.
in più, se permetti, è facile ed immediato giudicare un traditore. è un bastardo, poteva parlare prima ecc ecc ecc.
ma sei hai parlato, riparlato, chiesto, supplicato, urlato ecc, e vedi che dall'altra parte c'è un muro invalicabile?
ma quel che è peggio è che di solito queste persone ti tengono legata a loro con l'illusione che prima o poi tutto tornerà come prima... solo che non succede...
però loro sono martiri e chi tradisce solo per cercare qualcosa di dolce è un bastardo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> si impone, si impone...
> solo che son cose che non accadono in un giorno o un mese, ma in anni e anni..
> conosci la storia della rana?
> se la metti un una pentola con dentro acqua bollente, lei salta fuori.
> ...


... calma... calma... la questione è diversa... non si tratta di categorizzare traditi e traditori, per poi condurli a giudizio e pronunciare banalissime sentenze... si tratta di cogliere le _coscienze_, l'_etica_, i _valori espressi_ e _agiti_... non ritengo rilevante, come costrutto, se una persona ha tradito o è un traditore... le giudico, entrambe, categorie del tutto irrilevanti e inutili... io cerco di cogliere il significato di quelle _azioni_... i valori espressi... cerco di afferrare/com-_prendere _lo sguardo dell'altro sul mondo... e quando quel che vedo mi fa ribrezzo... lo dico... senza pietà...


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... calma... calma... la questione è diversa... non si tratta di categorizzare traditi e traditori, per poi condurli a giudizio e pronunciare banalissime sentenze... si tratta di cogliere le _coscienze_, l'_etica_, i _valori espressi_ e _agiti_... non ritengo rilevante, come costrutto, se una persona ha tradito o è un traditore... le giudico, entrambe, categorie del tutto irrilevanti e inutili... io cerco di cogliere il significato di quelle _azioni_... i valori espressi... cerco di afferrare/com-_prendere _lo sguardo dell'altro sul mondo... e quando quel che vedo mi fa ribrezzo... lo dico... senza pietà...


Cen, ma vedi, è fin troppo facile guardare l'altro con il nostro occhio.
l'altro andrebbe guardato con il suo occhio rivolto verso di noi, come in uno specchio.
se uno scrive di un disagio, secondo te, perché lo fa?
la gente non è vero che chiede consiglio. non so chi diceva che quando si arriva a chiedere consigli è perché si sa già quello che si vuole fare.
è il prima la fase critica. il pre- consiglio. so che capisci.
lo sbandamento. è il passare da una fase di "ho tutto sotto controllo" perché io le cose le so fare bene, ad una fase in cui ti senti che stai perdendo te stesso, perché ti sei auto deluso.
capisci la differenza? 
Sergio soffre di questo, ora, secondo me. ha fallito la sua immagine di uomo che sa gestire tutto senza fare soffrire nessuno.


----------



## ales (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> si impone, si impone...
> solo che son cose che non accadono in un giorno o un mese, ma in anni e anni..
> conosci la storia della rana?
> se la metti un una pentola con dentro acqua bollente, lei salta fuori.
> ...


Carina la storia della rana, non la conoscevo, ma vedi, io, in genere, non amo gli alibi, perchè come alibi mi suonano le motivazioni che solitamente accampiamo a sostegno delle nostre azioni, azioni delle quali evidentemente, sotto sotto, sappiamo noi per primi di non poter andare fieri.
Cercare fuori di noi il "colpevole", è un'abitudine per certi versi naturale, uno schema difficile da abbandonare perchè ci risparmia sofferenza.
Il problema è che, come tutti i "gusci", non ci fa crescere.

Conosci la storia della chiave?
Un tizio vede il suo vicino di casa intento a cercare qualcosa in giardino.
Cos'hai perso? gli chiede. 
La chiave di casa, risponde il vicino visibilmente agitato.
Sei certo sia caduta qui? gli domanda ancora, pronto ad aiutarlo nella ricerca.
No, l'ho smarrita in casa, ma qui c'è più luce.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, ma vedi, è fin troppo facile guardare l'altro con il nostro occhio.
> l'altro andrebbe guardato con il suo occhio rivolto verso di noi, come in uno specchio.
> se uno scrive di un disagio, secondo te, perché lo fa?
> la gente non è vero che chiede consiglio. non so chi diceva che quando si arriva a chiedere consigli è perché si sa già quello che si vuole fare.
> ...


... balle... quello che possiamo fare, qui, è analizzare_ il testo_... nulla più... dal _testo_, possiamo provare a cogliere il _per_-testo dal quale la persona parte ed evidenziarne i _costrutti_... ovvero cercare di com-_prendere_ i significati della persona che scrive... tecnica-_mente_, si de-_struttura_ il testo... se ne spremono i significati insiti nei _pre_-supposti... il passo successivo, qui, in un contesto che *non è* quello psico-_terapico_, è quello di denunciare la falsa coscienza, l'ipocrisia, L'_ANTI_-UMANESIMO che trabocca da certi _testi_... ecco, ora l'ho detto... io combatto tutto ciò che nega _l'uomo in quanto uomo_...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> Cen, ma vedi, è fin troppo facile guardare l'altro con il nostro occhio.
> l'altro andrebbe guardato con il suo occhio rivolto verso di noi, come in uno specchio.
> se uno scrive di un disagio, secondo te, perché lo fa?
> la gente non è vero che chiede consiglio. non so chi diceva che quando si arriva a chiedere consigli è perché si sa già quello che si vuole fare.
> ...



Grazie Anna. E' chiaro che mettere per iscritto un rapporto d'amore è assurdo. Io ho solo detto ,con totale sincerità , quello che provo per mia moglie. La amo. La amo come non ho mai amato nessuna. Ho diviso con lei quasi 35 anni di vita. Fatti di gioia, di tenerezza, di problemi, progetti, dolori e disgrazie sempre divise EQUAMENTE , condivisi col trasporto e la disponibilità che sono sempre stati alla base del nostro rapporto.
Il sesso è sempre stato un collante, un condimento che ci ha tenuti legati anche nei momenti più duri. Perchè anche di questo è fatto un rapporto. E con lei era un miracolo.
Quando le è stato diagnosticato il tumore all'utero mi sono sentito morire. Ciò che accadeva a lei era come se accadesse a me. Giulia è una donna forte, orgogliosa fino all'esagerazione e io,conoscendola, non ho mai fatto niente che potesse darle il benchè minimo sospetto  di compassione. Le sono stato accanto, ho sofferto con lei e l'ho aiutata moralmente e praticamente a superare questo grande trauma. Dopo un anno dall'operazione lei mi ha parlato sinceramente, con la schiettezza di sempre:"non riesco più  neanche lontanamente a pensare di fare l'amore". Ho cercato di convincerla ad andare da uno specialista ma lei si è sempre rifiutata. All'inizio quasi offesa che io non mi arrendessi all'evidenza. Ho provato con dolcezza, con fantasia, con tutto quello che potevo a riavvicinarla psicologicamente ai nostri rapporti ma non c'è stato verso.
Ho 53 anni. Non 105. Sono ,francamente,un bell'uomo, di bell'aspetto e prima della malattia di Giulia non mi sono mancate le occasioni di trovare donne disponibili,  fuori dal rapporto conuigale. Occasioni sempre evitate, rifiutate, cassate con fermezza ,senza nessuna fatica.  Non avevo bisogno. Con lei era unico. 
Poi la storia l'ho raccontata.
Un'esigenza , un desiderio fisico mi ha spinto nella situazione di oggi.
Mi rendo conto sia difficile da comprendere ma ho sempre cercato di considerare queste mie scappatelle  solo uno sfogo, un 'esigenza fisica e niente più. mantenendo SEMPRE ben chiare le mie intenzioni e la mia situazione con le partner occasionali.
Non mi sono mai, a differenza dei tanti che tuonano contro il mio comportamento, inventato storie di matrimonio in crisi, poca comprensione da parte di mia moglie o bugie ipocrite. Avrei potuto dirlo a mia moglie, certo. Sarebbe stato più onesto ,più rispettoso e più leale confermarle (so che il sospetto l'ha sempre avuto) che andavo a cercare l'unica cosa che non poteva più darmi? L'avrebbe fatta sentire meglio?
Non saprei. Certo, scoprirlo così è stata comunque una mazzata. mai avrei voluto che lo sapesse in questo modo.
Non importa che non ci crediate. Non m'importa niente.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... balle... quello che possiamo fare, qui, è analizzare_ il testo_... nulla più... dal _testo_, possiamo provare a cogliere il _per_-testo dal quale la persona parte ed evidenziarne i _costrutti_... ovvero cercare di com-_prendere_ i significati della persona che scrive... tecnica-_mente_, si de-_struttura_ il testo... se ne spremono i significati insiti nei _pre_-supposti... il passo successivo, qui, in un contesto che *non è* quello psico-_terapico_, è quello di denunciare la falsa coscienza, l'ipocrisia, L'_ANTI_-UMANESIMO che trabocca da certi _testi_... ecco, ora l'ho detto... io combatto tutto ciò che nega _l'uomo in quanto uomo_...


 
Sono d'accordo nel merito .


ti chiedo pero'...ma che ti frega di combatterlo? Perchè lo fai se nemmeno tu stesso ci credi in possibile vincita.

Vincita loro, su sè stessi, non la tua ovviamente per chi non l'avesse capito.


----------



## Iris (28 Settembre 2007)

*Sergio*

Ma adesso, con tua moglie, cosa intendi fare?
E' su di lei ed il vostro raopporto che devi concentrarti. E' viva tua moglie...ne parli come di una morta. Questo non è giusto. E io non credo che lei non abbia bisogno di essere desiderata.
Invece di cercare inutili vendette, dovresti concentrarti su tua moglie, se è vero che la ami. Non sei d'accordo?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Grazie Anna. E' chiaro che mettere per iscritto un rapporto d'amore è assurdo. Io ho solo detto ,con totale sincerità , quello che provo per mia moglie. La amo. La amo come non ho mai amato nessuna. Ho diviso con lei quasi 35 anni di vita. Fatti di gioia, di tenerezza, di problemi, progetti, dolori e disgrazie sempre divise EQUAMENTE , condivisi col trasporto e la disponibilità che sono sempre stati alla base del nostro rapporto.
> Il sesso è sempre stato un collante, un condimento che ci ha tenuti legati anche nei momenti più duri. Perchè anche di questo è fatto un rapporto. E con lei era un miracolo.
> Quando le è stato diagnosticato il tumore all'utero mi sono sentito morire. Ciò che accadeva a lei era come se accadesse a me. Giulia è una donna forte, orgogliosa fino all'esagerazione e io,conoscendola, non ho mai fatto niente che potesse darle il benchè minimo sospetto di compassione. Le sono stato accanto, ho sofferto con lei e l'ho aiutata moralmente e praticamente a superare questo grande trauma. Dopo un anno dall'operazione lei mi ha parlato sinceramente, con la schiettezza di sempre:"non riesco più neanche lontanamente a pensare di fare l'amore". Ho cercato di convincerla ad andare da uno specialista ma lei si è sempre rifiutata. All'inizio quasi offesa che io non mi arrendessi all'evidenza. Ho provato con dolcezza, con fantasia, con tutto quello che potevo a riavvicinarla psicologicamente ai nostri rapporti ma non c'è stato verso.
> Ho 53 anni. Non 105. Sono ,francamente,un bell'uomo, di bell'aspetto e prima della malattia di Giulia non mi sono mancate le occasioni di trovare donne disponibili, fuori dal rapporto conuigale. Occasioni sempre evitate, rifiutate, cassate con fermezza ,senza nessuna fatica. Non avevo bisogno. Con lei era unico.
> ...


... mi fai letteralmente schifo... sei il peggio che mi è capitato d'incontrare in questo forum... il punto più basso di ogni umanità... affermi di amare tua moglie e non sei capace, in nome di quell'amore e della sua sofferenza, di dominare la tua bassa carnalità (un'esigenza fisica, sì, vero? come la minzione e l'evacuazione...) che sfoghi sul corpo della poveretta di turno giustificandoti con l'aver sempre mantenuto chiare le tue intenzioni con le partner occasionali... mi fai schifo, amico mio... l'avevo già scritto chi eri... ora, ne dai pubblica conferma... trovo semplicemente terribile la frase nella quale affermi che andavi a cercare _l'unica cosa che non poteva più darti tua moglie_... ovvero?... lo _sfogo_? una scopata? la vagina?... perché è questo che hai cercato in queste povere disgraziate... mi fai schifo... amico mio... mi fai schifo perché tu non ami tua moglie... te la racconti e vieni qui a raccontarcela... tu non la ami... tu non sai cos'è l'amore... non te ne frega nulla di lei... se tu l'avessi amata veramente, invece di pensare a sfruttare LA CARNE di queste disgraziate, avresti pensato a caricarti sulle spalle il dolore di tua moglie... avresti pensato a _con_-dividere con lei il suo peso... per farla sentire meno oppressa, per farla sentire ancora donna... perché donna, non significa vagina... perché donna, non significa utero... 

... altro che ormoni... altro che scopate, chat, carne e alberghetti di quart'ordine... mi fai schifo per davvero... non meriti pietà...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo nel merito .
> 
> 
> ti chiedo pero'...ma che ti frega di combatterlo? Perchè lo fai se nemmeno tu stesso ci credi in possibile vincita.
> ...


... perché l'anti-umanesimo va combattuto, perché "fatti non fummo a viver come bruti ma per seguir virtute e canoscenza"... 

... l'anti-umanesimo è la strada che porta alla violenza... fisica e psicologica... GUARDA, amica mia, quanta violenza traspare in questa terribile storia... ne ho sentito subito l'olezzo... la puzza... il basso effluvio di fogna...


----------



## dererumnatura (28 Settembre 2007)

*Molestie notturne a un sessantenne*

Molestie notturne a un sessantenne
fotomodella rischia processo
*
ROMA*- Non accetta di essere lasciata dal suo ex amante e per questo lo tempesta con telefonate mute a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte. Per questa vicenda una ragazza di 24, studentessa e fotomodella nel tempo libero, rischia di finire sotto processo con l'accusa di molestie telefoniche. 

Il pm Francesco Polino ha infatti chiuso le indagini, atto che prelude di norma ad una richiesta di rinvio a giudizio. La vicenda ha inizio nel 2005 quando la ragazza conosce un 60enne uomo d'affari: inizia una relazione, benché l'uomo fosse già sposato. Dopo un po', però, l'imprenditore decide di lasciare la donna e comincia a ricevere a casa telefonate anonime a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte, spesso anche dopo le 2. Telefonate mute, solo silenzi e qualche sospiro, per almeno due mesi. La moglie dell'uomo chiede spiegazioni, ma lui risponde di non avere non sapere chi possa essere a effettuare quelle chiamate. 

Spinto dalla moglie, l'uomo è poi costretto a sporgere denuncia contro ignoti. Gli investigatori dai tabulati risalgono al cellulare della sua ex amante che adesso rischia di finire sotto processo. "La mia assistita - racconta Gianluca Arrighi, difensore dell'imputata - è già stata interrogata dai carabinieri e ha negato nel modo più assoluto di avere effettuato telefonate. In assenza di intercettazioni telefoniche non si può addebitare la condotta criminosa semplicemente al titolare dell'utenza poiché le chiamate moleste potrebbero anche essere state effettuate da un altro soggetto. L'accusa così come è stata formulata è assai debole e non ha alcuna possibilità di sfociare in una sentenza di condanna. Questa difesa,comunque, intenderà valutare se è corretto che il procedimento sia stato incardinato a Roma". _(Agi)_


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma adesso, con tua moglie, cosa intendi fare?
> E' su di lei ed il vostro raopporto che devi concentrarti. E' viva tua moglie...ne parli come di una morta. Questo non è giusto. E io non credo che lei non abbia bisogno di essere desiderata.
> Invece di cercare inutili vendette, dovresti concentrarti su tua moglie, se è vero che la ami. Non sei d'accordo?


Non cerco vendette ma intendo denunciare questa donna.
Si, intendo concentrarmi su mia moglie.
Tutto il resto (chen) è noia.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Grazie Anna. E' chiaro che mettere per iscritto un rapporto d'amore è assurdo. Io ho solo detto ,con totale sincerità , quello che provo per mia moglie. La amo. La amo come non ho mai amato nessuna. Ho diviso con lei quasi 35 anni di vita. Fatti di gioia, di tenerezza, di problemi, progetti, dolori e disgrazie sempre divise EQUAMENTE , condivisi col trasporto e la disponibilità che sono sempre stati alla base del nostro rapporto.
> Il sesso è sempre stato un collante, un condimento che ci ha tenuti legati anche nei momenti più duri. Perchè anche di questo è fatto un rapporto. E con lei era un miracolo.
> Quando le è stato diagnosticato il tumore all'utero mi sono sentito morire. Ciò che accadeva a lei era come se accadesse a me. Giulia è una donna forte, orgogliosa fino all'esagerazione e io,conoscendola, non ho mai fatto niente che potesse darle il benchè minimo sospetto di compassione. Le sono stato accanto, ho sofferto con lei e l'ho aiutata moralmente e praticamente a superare questo grande trauma. Dopo un anno dall'operazione lei mi ha parlato sinceramente, con la schiettezza di sempre:"non riesco più neanche lontanamente a pensare di fare l'amore". Ho cercato di convincerla ad andare da uno specialista ma lei si è sempre rifiutata. All'inizio quasi offesa che io non mi arrendessi all'evidenza. Ho provato con dolcezza, con fantasia, con tutto quello che potevo a riavvicinarla psicologicamente ai nostri rapporti ma non c'è stato verso.
> Ho 53 anni. Non 105. Sono ,francamente,un bell'uomo, di bell'aspetto e prima della malattia di Giulia non mi sono mancate le occasioni di trovare donne disponibili, fuori dal rapporto conuigale. Occasioni sempre evitate, rifiutate, cassate con fermezza ,senza nessuna fatica. Non avevo bisogno. Con lei era unico.
> ...


guarda che io ti credo. non so se hai letto, ma anche io non vivo in forma spiritual monastica in questo periodo.
la sola differenza, fra le nostre storie, è che tu ti senti in colpa. io no.
io mi sento incazzata perennemente.

se posso, voglio dirti solo una cosa: con tua moglie c'è ancora margine di recupero.
nel senso... potrebbe fare anche lei un passo indietro e capire le ragioni che ti hanno portato a tradirla. però, però.. non vorrei che avesse preso la palla al balzo per mandarti fuori casa...
sicuro sicuro che prima di questa scoperta andasse tutto bene, sesso a parte, fra di voi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Non cerco vendette ma intendo denunciare questa donna.
> Si, intendo concentrarmi su mia moglie.
> Tutto il resto (chen) è noia.


... invece di pensare alle denunce... metti giudizio... e accetta-_ti _per quel che sei... cercando di non esserlo più... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## leoncino (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... mi fai letteralmente schifo... sei il peggio che mi è capitato d'incontrare in questo forum... il punto più basso di ogni umanità... affermi di amare tua moglie e non sei capace, in nome di quell'amore e della sua sofferenza, di dominare la tua bassa carnalità (un'esigenza fisica, sì, vero? come la minzione e l'evacuazione...) che sfoghi sul corpo della poveretta di turno giustificandoti con l'aver sempre mantenuto chiare le tue intenzioni con le partner occasionali... mi fai schifo, amico mio... l'avevo già scritto chi eri... ora, ne dai pubblica conferma... trovo semplicemente terribile la frase nella quale affermi che andavi a cercare _l'unica cosa che non poteva più darti tua moglie_... ovvero?... lo _sfogo_? una scopata? la vagina?... perché è questo che hai cercato in queste povere disgraziate... mi fai schifo... amico mio... mi fai schifo perché tu non ami tua moglie... te la racconti e vieni qui a raccontarcela... tu non la ami... tu non sai cos'è l'amore... non te ne frega nulla di lei... se tu l'avessi amata veramente, invece di pensare a sfruttare LA CARNE di queste disgraziate, avresti pensato a caricarti sulle spalle il dolore di tua moglie... avresti pensato a _con_-dividere con lei il suo peso... per farla sentire meno oppressa, per farla sentire ancora donna... perché donna, non significa vagina... perché donna, non significa utero...
> 
> ... altro che ormoni... altro che scopate, chat, carne e alberghetti di quart'ordine... mi fai schifo per davvero... non meriti pietà...


al solito modo brutsale ma chen dice il vero.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... invece di pensare alle denunce... metti giudizio... e accetta-_ti _per quel che sei... cercando di non esserlo più... hi, hi, hi...


 
mah. a me resta comunque il dubbio che dietro a tutto questo si celi anche una sorta di liberazione coniugale reciproca.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah. a me resta comunque il dubbio che dietro a tutto questo si celi anche una sorta di liberazione coniugale reciproca.


... guarda ai valori _es_-pressi... guarda al frutto... e inorridisci... del resto, non sai nulla...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

leoncino ha detto:


> al solito modo brutsale ma chen dice il vero.


... brutale?... non mi pare... sto sola-_mente_ aiutando, in maniera deter-_minante_, l'amico Sergio... e lui lo sa... lui, lo _sente_... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Iris (28 Settembre 2007)

*Sergio*

Al di là dei giudizi etici, che non mi interessa dare...io voglio sottolineare una cosa:
Non è solo tua moglie ad avere dei problemi con la sua sfera sessuale, sei anche tu ad averli.
E' possibile, come dici, che lei in seguito alla sua malattia abbia perso il desiderio...ma tu che razza di sessualità vivi?
La tua è una dimensione sessuale profondamente malata: cercare donne in chat, o con mezzi analoghi, scoparci (perchè tu solo questo fai), senza neanche conoscerle, è un comportamento se non malato, assolutamente deviato.
Il sesso per te è diventato uno svuotamento di palle (scusami, ma rendo l'idea).
Dove è l'eros, dove il desiderio?
Non ti servono donne, ma tazze del water.
Sono anni che tu trasformi una forma sublime di scambio in una funzione biologica.
Tu, hai già rinunciato al sesso...perchè gli incontri che descrivi tu, sono umilianti sia per te, sia per le tue amiche occasionali....


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... guarda ai valori _es_-pressi... guarda al *frutto*... e inorridisci... del resto, non sai nulla...


Chi lo coglie però non è migliore...e soprattutto, non deve tormentare una donna (la moglie) che semmai è vittima di questa situazione.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> guarda che io ti credo. non so se hai letto, ma anche io non vivo in forma spiritual monastica in questo periodo.
> la sola differenza, fra le nostre storie, è che tu ti senti in colpa. io no.
> io mi sento incazzata perennemente.
> 
> ...


si. Prima andava bene, certo con alti e bassi come in tutte le coppie ma era un rapporto sano che mi faceva stare bene. C'è il rispetto, la stima, la profonda conoscenza e il totale apprezzamento per come si è. Manca solo oggi un aspetto che a tanti pare mefitico, orrendo, infernale , fantascientifico. 
Con mia moglie il margine di recupero c'è perchè superata , metabolizzata ,l'odiosa verità lei mi riprenderà a casa. 
La situazione non è facile. Per me e per lei, per le nostre figlie .
La pena e lo schifo dedicalo a te stesso , chen ,omuncolo senza nerbo. Nascosti dietro a un monitor son bravi tutti a scagliare epiteti e offese.
Mi chiedo solo se non ci siano moderatori in questo forum e se sia lecito che il "nulla assoluto" possa scrivere la spazzatura che scrive senza che nessuno lo moderi.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Al di là dei giudizi etici, che non mi interessa dare...io voglio sottolineare una cosa:
> Non è solo tua moglie ad avere dei problemi con la sua sfera sessuale, sei anche tu ad averli.
> E' possibile, come dici, che lei in seguito alla sua malattia abbia perso il desiderio...ma tu che razza di sessualità vivi?
> La tua è una dimensione sessuale profondamente malata: cercare donne in chat, o con mezzi analoghi, scoparci (perchè tu solo questo fai), senza neanche conoscerle, è un comportamento se non malato, assolutamente deviato.
> ...


 
ma guarda che lui questo lo sa..
non è mica venuto qua a dirci che la sua vita sessuale è appagante...
cioè, non è per giustificarlo... sa di aver fatto una cazzata..
dai, diamogli almeno il beneficio del fatto che prima di questo problema, la moglie non l'aveva mai tradita.
insomma, è in crisi con se stesso, proprio per il motivo che dicevo prima. ha deluso l'idea che aveva di se stesso. si è rotto dentro.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Al di là dei giudizi etici, che non mi interessa dare...io voglio sottolineare una cosa:
> Non è solo tua moglie ad avere dei problemi con la sua sfera sessuale, sei anche tu ad averli.
> E' possibile, come dici, che lei in seguito alla sua malattia abbia perso il desiderio...ma tu che razza di sessualità vivi?
> La tua è una dimensione sessuale profondamente malata: cercare donne in chat, o con mezzi analoghi, scoparci (perchè tu solo questo fai), senza neanche conoscerle, è un comportamento se non malato, assolutamente deviato.
> ...


Mi sembrava di averlo chiarito. Si, cerco solo di svuotarmi. Perchè si tratta di sesso, non di amore. Senza trucco e senza inganno. Non l'ho mai negato o nascosto a chi decideva di usare lo stesso mezzo e venire con me. Non credo sia in discussione la mia sessualità per altro. Non mi permetterei mai di giudicare la tua, sarebbe auspicabile tu facessi lo stesso.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

non è proprio così... "Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
Ho cominciato anni fa con le prime chat a incontrarmi con sconosciute che mi regalavano qualche brivido. Tutto è sempre filato liscio. Qualche chattata, scambio di numeri telefonici, un aperitivo e ,spesso, un rapporto sessuale . Ho incontrato donne di tutti i tipi. Nessuna ,per fortuna, ha mai destato il benchè minimo mio interesse e solo qualcuna ha insistito ,senza neanche tanta convinzione, per rivedersi o allacciare una relazione. Fino a Giovanna."


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di averlo chiarito. Si, cerco solo di svuotarmi. Perchè si tratta di sesso, non di amore. Senza trucco e senza inganno. Non l'ho mai negato o nascosto a chi decideva di usare lo stesso mezzo e venire con me. Non credo sia in discussione la mia sessualità per altro. Non mi permetterei mai di giudicare la tua, sarebbe auspicabile tu facessi lo stesso.


perchè non prostitute? O le donne in rete per te lo erano? O speravi che qualcosa venisse fuori nonostante tutto per denunciare un problema così forte con tua moglie?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> si. Prima andava bene, certo con alti e bassi come in tutte le coppie ma era un rapporto sano che mi faceva stare bene. C'è il rispetto, la stima, la profonda conoscenza e il totale apprezzamento per come si è. Manca solo oggi un aspetto che a tanti pare mefitico, orrendo, infernale , fantascientifico.
> Con mia moglie il margine di recupero c'è perchè superata , metabolizzata ,l'odiosa verità lei mi riprenderà a casa.
> La situazione non è facile. Per me e per lei, per le nostre figlie .
> La pena e lo schifo dedicalo a te stesso , chen ,omuncolo senza nerbo. Nascosti dietro a un monitor son bravi tutti a scagliare epiteti e offese.
> Mi chiedo solo se non ci siano moderatori in questo forum e se sia lecito che il "nulla assoluto" possa scrivere la spazzatura che scrive senza che nessuno lo moderi.


No, non ci son moderatori...

Si spera sempre nell'automoderazione e nel reciproco rispetto, in ogni caso...ma sai come sono i *moderni* samurai!

Se sei registrato, puoi al limite metterlo nella lista ignorati 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   cosa che mi pare tu faccia in ogni caso abbastanza bene.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> non è proprio così... "Non starò a dilungarmi su quanto sia deprecabile e stupido il mio averla tradita occasionalmente ,per avventurette da una botta e via (sempre consenzienti e coscienti della mia totale mancanza d’interesse per altro, le mie compagne ) e non sono mai stato tanto cretino da darle il benché minimo sospetto in tutti questi anni.
> Ho cominciato anni fa con le prime chat a incontrarmi con sconosciute che mi regalavano qualche brivido. Tutto è sempre filato liscio. Qualche chattata, scambio di numeri telefonici, un aperitivo e ,spesso, un rapporto sessuale . Ho incontrato donne di tutti i tipi. Nessuna ,per fortuna, ha mai destato il benchè minimo mio interesse e solo qualcuna ha insistito ,senza neanche tanta convinzione, per rivedersi o allacciare una relazione. Fino a Giovanna."


Sbagli. E' deprecabile il tradimento non intendere il sesso come uno svuotamento.
Fino a Giovanna era inteso come l'inizio di una cosa nuova (decisamente poco piacevole)


----------



## Iris (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di averlo chiarito. Si, cerco solo di svuotarmi. Perchè si tratta di sesso, non di amore. Senza trucco e senza inganno. Non l'ho mai negato o nascosto a chi decideva di usare lo stesso mezzo e venire con me. Non credo sia in discussione la mia sessualità per altro. Non mi permetterei mai di giudicare la tua, sarebbe auspicabile tu facessi lo stesso.


Non sto giudicando..volevo solo dirti che il sesso, puro e semplice non è solo uno svuotamento.


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> si. Prima andava bene, certo con alti e bassi come in tutte le coppie ma era un rapporto sano che mi faceva stare bene. C'è il rispetto, la stima, la profonda conoscenza e il totale apprezzamento per come si è. Manca solo oggi un aspetto che a tanti pare mefitico, orrendo, infernale , fantascientifico.
> Con mia moglie il margine di recupero c'è perchè superata , metabolizzata ,l'odiosa verità lei mi riprenderà a casa.
> La situazione non è facile. Per me e per lei, per le nostre figlie .
> La pena e lo schifo dedicalo a te stesso , chen ,omuncolo senza nerbo. Nascosti dietro a un monitor son bravi tutti a scagliare epiteti e offese.
> Mi chiedo solo se non ci siano moderatori in questo forum e se sia lecito che il "nulla assoluto" possa scrivere la spazzatura che scrive senza che nessuno lo moderi.


e allora senti... se tu credi davvero che la cosa possa risistemarsi, concentra tutte le tue energie sulla tua famiglia. ce la potete fare.
hai avuto un momento di sbando e finisce lì, visto che tutto il resto fra di voi è ok.

senti. non serve arrivare ad una denuncia vera e propria.. ma dovresti parlare con un carabiniere in forma confidenziale, ed esporgli la faccenda. tutta. la tua famiglia va tutelata da una pazza scatenata. senti cosa ti consiglia e poi parlane con tua moglie.
auguri di cuore per tutto.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè non prostitute? O le donne in rete per te lo erano? O speravi che qualcosa venisse fuori nonostante tutto per denunciare un problema così forte con tua moglie?


Ti riesce così difficile pensare, accettare ,prendere atto che molte delle donne che ho incontrato volessero esattamente quello che volevo io?

No, non credo di avere avuto quell'incoscia aspettativa.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non sto giudicando..volevo solo dirti che il sesso, puro e semplice non è solo uno svuotamento.


Ovvio. Era riduttivo ma ho usato il tuo aggettivo. Penso siate tutti adulti  e abbiate capito.
Sesso come sfogo, come esigenza fisica, come piacere fine solo a se stesso.
E poi scusa, se fossi andato a prostitute sarebbe cambiata la situazione di mia moglie?
credi ne avrebbe sofferto meno?
Ora sei tu che offendi la tua sensibilità ed intelligentia.
Ai fini della situazione avrebbe modificato qualcosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *perchè non prostitute*? O le donne in rete per te lo erano? O speravi che qualcosa venisse fuori nonostante tutto per denunciare un problema così forte con tua moglie?


Cosa cambia, nella sostanza? A loro stava bene, prostitute o meno, si davano ciò che entrambi desideravano.

Con lo scambio in chat, pur se con la chiarezza di intenti, si dava forse una parvenza di minor "scambio funzionale".

Ma non credo sia questo il punto.

Credo sergio dovrebbe guardare, al di là di ciò che è stato, se l'esser scoperto l'ha portato a una consapevolezza diversa, al sapere che è tutta la sua vita precedente ad esser a rischio e soprattutto, se davvero ci tiene, il rapporto con sua moglie.

Mi fa dubitare che vi sia una maggior ponderazione una frase che ha scritto dove si diceva abbastanza certo del superamento di questo da parte della moglie. 

Se lei lo superasse, per te riprenderebbe tutto come prima (storie extra comprese?)

O potrebbe esser superato, a tuo giudizio, solo con l'accettazione da parte sua delle tue motivazioni?

E' a questo che ora miri?


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa cambia, nella sostanza? A loro stava bene, prostitute o meno, si davano ciò che entrambi desideravano.
> 
> Con lo scambio in chat, pur se con la chiarezza di intenti, si dava forse una parvenza di minor "scambio funzionale".
> 
> ...


Bingo.
è questo che mi lascia un tantino sul "chi va là". quali sono i propositi per il futuro concretamente?!


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ti riesce così difficile pensare, accettare ,prendere atto che molte delle donne che ho incontrato volessero esattamente quello che volevo io?
> 
> No, non credo di avere avuto quell'incoscia aspettativa.


guarda che non mi riesce difficile, chiedevo solo!
E comunque le possibilità che una prostituta sia rintracciabile dai tabulati telefonici (casomai la moglie avesse voluto indagare) o tantomeno si crei false aspettative o chiami casa tua e ti faccia tutto ciò, è prossima allo zero.... la possibilità che una sconosciuta incontrata in rete faccia tutto questo... beh, mmi stupisco non sia accaduto prima! Non basta la tua chiarezza di intenti a far capire erte cose a una donna presa! E non dirmi che non lo immaginavi perchè non sei anto ieri! In genere una donna (non la maggioranza, ma alcune) pensa di potersi accontentare sperando in qualcosa di più.... che altro dire?


----------



## Iris (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ovvio. Era riduttivo ma ho usato il tuo aggettivo. Penso siate tutti adulti e abbiate capito.
> Sesso come sfogo, come esigenza fisica, come piacere fine solo a se stesso.
> E poi scusa, se fossi andato a prostitute sarebbe cambiata la situazione di mia moglie?
> credi ne avrebbe sofferto meno?
> ...


 
No. Probabilmente no. anche se il sesso mercenari, benchè squallido, è sicuramente privo di possibili implicazioni: Una prostituta non ti avrebbe perseguitato dopo il rapporto. E' un rapporto non più onesto, ma più chiaro fin dall'inizio, quello con una prostituta.
Ma non è questo il punto. 
Io mi chiedo come recupererai ora la tua sfera sessuale. Intendi farlo con tua moglie?
Farlo da solo? Il problema comunque rimane, credo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Chi lo coglie però non è migliore...e soprattutto, non deve tormentare una donna (la moglie) che semmai è vittima di questa situazione.


... vedi, multimodi, tu lo sai, io non ho nulla contro chi vive storie parallele, contro chi tradisce, contro chi, per varie ragioni, si trova in situazioni difficili, complesse... ma qui, leggi bene, le questioni sono diverse... qui, traspare il disprezzo assoluto per le persone... di fronte a questo, tutto il resto son dettagli... per me, lui è _peggiore_ di qualsiasi altro protagonista di questa storia... quella ragazza, di primo acchito, mi sembra abbia dei problemi, non ti pare?... e questo signore (_si fa per dire_) l'ha USATA come SFOGA-_TOIO_... esattamente come ha fatto con le altre... pezzi di carne... _buchi_... perché, come ha spiegato, insomma, gli ormoni, l'evacuazione, la vescica... gli _sfoghi_... la _FREGOLA_ di fronte alla quale non si deve e non si può guardare in faccia a nessuno... insomma, l'essere umano come _MEZZO_ e non come _FINE_... 

... e sono sicuro che hai letto il grande KANT e sai quel che intendo...


----------



## Nobody (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, multimodi, tu lo sai, io non ho nulla contro chi vive storie parallele, contro chi tradisce, contro chi, per varie ragioni, si trova in situazioni difficili, complesse... ma qui, leggi bene, le questioni sono diverse... qui, traspare il disprezzo assoluto per le persone... di fronte a questo, tutto il resto son dettagli... per me, lui è _peggiore_ di qualsiasi altro protagonista di questa storia... quella ragazza, di primo acchito, mi sembra abbia dei problemi, non ti pare?... e questo signore (_si fa per dire_) l'ha USATA come SFOGA-_TOIO_... esattamente come ha fatto con le altre... pezzi di carne... _buchi_... perché, come ha spiegato, insomma, gli ormoni, l'evacuazione, la vescica... gli _sfoghi_... la _FREGOLA_ di fronte alla quale non si deve e non si può guardare in faccia a nessuno... insomma, l'essere umano come _MEZZO_ e non come _FINE_...
> 
> ... e sono sicuro che hai letto il grande KANT e sai quel che intendo...


Ok Chen...sicuramente ha dei problemi. Chiunque diventa mezzo per un altro, ha dei problemi. Ma nel suo tardivo riscatto da oggetto a soggetto, usa la moglie come campo di battaglia.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... perché l'anti-umanesimo va combattuto, perché "fatti non fummo a viver come bruti ma per seguir virtute e canoscenza"...
> 
> ... l'anti-umanesimo è la strada che porta alla violenza... fisica e psicologica... GUARDA, amica mia, quanta violenza traspare in questa terribile storia... ne ho sentito subito l'olezzo... la puzza... il basso effluvio di fogna...


e allora andrebbe combattutto l'intero sistema che pare insegni proprio a viver come_ bruti!!!_

La storia di Sergio come tante del resto che leggiamo qui e ossrviamo fuori di qui è una storia che è l'espressione tipica di un valore( ? ), quello dell'utilitarismo, dell'egoismo, dell'egotismo, che sono diventati etica alla base dei rapporti personali .

una storia quella di Sergio che puo' essere presa ad esempio...sai quanti Sergio ci sono intorno a noi.


Ognuno è mosso ad agire unicamente dai propri interessi, dai propri bisogni come in questo caso, dove nemmeno la ragione è servita a programmare questo soddisfacimento personale...e questo lo chiamano _amore_..e questo sarebbe _comunione con l'altro..._


Guerra persa Chen, almeno io ne sono certa di questo.

E sarà sempre peggio.


----------



## Iris (28 Settembre 2007)

Comunque continuare a gettare fango su sergio mi pare idiota. Non sarebbero più utili interventi costruttivi?
Che ha sbagliato , lo abbiamo detto, lui lo sa.

Cosa intendi fare in futuro, Sergio?
Come intendi recuperare?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ovvio. Era riduttivo ma ho usato il tuo aggettivo. Penso siate tutti adulti e abbiate capito.
> Sesso come sfogo, come esigenza fisica, come piacere fine solo a se stesso.
> E poi scusa, se fossi andato a prostitute sarebbe cambiata la situazione di mia moglie?
> credi ne avrebbe sofferto meno?
> ...


... se tu fossi andato a prostitute, sarebbe cabiata la situazione _PER TE_ e per la tua _FALSA COSCIENZA_ del cazzo... comprendi?... _TU_, di fatto, _SEI_ uno che va a _PROSTITUTE_... le tue donzelle, sono, da te, "_costruite_" come PROSTITUTE... comprendi?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok Chen...sicuramente ha dei problemi. Chiunque diventa mezzo per un altro, ha dei problemi. Ma nel suo tardivo riscatto da oggetto a soggetto, usa la moglie come campo di battaglia.


... fa quel che può fare... anche lei, fa quel che è... tutto è *malato* in questa storia... e, com'è noto, a volte, si scatena un'epidemia... che non salva nessuno... colpevoli o innocenti...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

*Fedifrago*

Alt! un attimo. La frase sul "mi riprenderebbe" non ha niente di quello che state pensando. Io non miro a niente e lo dimostra il fatto che sto lasciando a Giulia ogni decisione sul nostro futuro senza intervenire, con suppliche o altro. E' che ora mi chiedo se sia giusto, se sia quello che entrambi vogliamo. 
Sicuramente questa storia mi sta servendo.
Sia chiaro che la mia dignità e la stima che ho per me stesso non sono messe in discussione. 
Vi ringrazio per le opinioni. 
Sentire tante campane è sempre positivo.

Grande82 hai scarsa considerazione per le donne.
La mia chiarezza d'intenti avrebbe dovuto (come ha sempre fatto) essere la base di questi rapporti. Ci sono state donne che mi hanno dato l'impressione di non accettarla con cui ho chiuso senza lasciare false speranze (senza ovviamente andarci a letto).La pazza avrei potuto incontrarla casualmente (come con mia moglie) anni fa e sposarla.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... vedi, multimodi, tu lo sai, io non ho nulla contro chi vive storie parallele, contro chi tradisce, contro chi, per varie ragioni, si trova in situazioni difficili, complesse... ma qui, leggi bene, le questioni sono diverse... qui, traspare il disprezzo assoluto per le persone... di fronte a questo, tutto il resto son dettagli... per me, lui è _peggiore_ di qualsiasi altro protagonista di questa storia... quella ragazza, di primo acchito, mi sembra abbia dei problemi, non ti pare?... e questo signore (_si fa per dire_) l'ha USATA come SFOGA-_TOIO_... esattamente come ha fatto con le altre... pezzi di carne... _buchi_... perché, come ha spiegato, insomma, gli ormoni, l'evacuazione, la vescica... gli _sfoghi_... la _FREGOLA_ di fronte alla quale non si deve e non si può guardare in faccia a nessuno... insomma, l'essere umano come _MEZZO_ e non come _FINE_...
> 
> ... e sono sicuro che hai letto il grande KANT e sai quel che intendo...


chen...maddai...ma per favore...questa storia è da prendere a paradigma di un comune modus vivendi che caratterizza migliaia di persone....l'ho scritto prima...che vedi di cosi diverso?

il fatto che sia sposato?

il fatto che si svuoti frequentemente?


il fatto che sua moglie sia sofferente?

il fatto che abbia NON abbia ammantato di stronzate inutili quanto offensive la narrazione verso "il sentimento"?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma guarda che lui questo lo sa..
> non è mica venuto qua a dirci che la sua vita sessuale è appagante...
> cioè, non è per giustificarlo... sa di aver fatto una cazzata..
> dai, diamogli almeno il beneficio del fatto che prima di questo problema, la moglie non l'aveva mai tradita.
> insomma, è in crisi con se stesso, proprio per il motivo che dicevo prima. ha deluso l'idea che aveva di se stesso. si è rotto dentro.


... ma che dici?... leggi quel che scrive e _come _lo scrive... non c'è la ben che minima traccia di umanità... è in crisi perché l'umanità, non riesce nemmeno più a trovarla in sé stesso... è in crisi, perché negando la dignità agli altri, l'ha tolta anche alla sua persona... questo è il contrappasso per queste _creature_... ogni grammo di umanità tolto agli altri, ne togli un grammo a te stesso...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Alt! un attimo. La frase sul "mi riprenderebbe" non ha niente di quello che state pensando. Io non miro a niente e lo dimostra il fatto che sto lasciando a Giulia ogni decisione sul nostro futuro senza intervenire, con suppliche o altro. E' che ora mi chiedo se sia giusto, se sia quello che entrambi vogliamo.
> Sicuramente questa storia mi sta servendo.
> Sia chiaro che la mia dignità e la stima che ho per me stesso non sono messe in discussione.
> Vi ringrazio per le opinioni.
> ...


dici? io non credo. penso solo che sia semplicistico dire "i miei intenti erano chiari dall'inizio". come vedi ne hai incontrate varie anche tu che cercavano di più e hai giustamente troncato subito. Quello ceh non capisco è perchè non prostitute se ti garantiscono maggior anonimato e zero problemi e le puoi scegliere al banchetto del mercato. (Scusate la brutalità.) Forse cerchi anche un auto-compiacimento nel piacere loro e poter cnquistare solo il loro corpi anche se sai che le donne sono fatte soprattutto di cuore.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque continuare a gettare fango su sergio mi pare idiota. Non sarebbero più utili interventi costruttivi?
> Che ha sbagliato , lo abbiamo detto, lui lo sa.
> 
> Cosa intendi fare in futuro, Sergio?
> Come intendi recuperare?


Non lo so Iris.
Questo periodo in solitudine fuori di casa mi aiuterà a capire cosa davvero posso, voglio, vogliamo fare.
Non angustiarti: il fango che leggi è solo una fastidiosa polvere che vola via ancor prima di posarsi su qualcosa.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

> Sia chiaro che la mia dignità e la stima che ho per me stesso non sono messe in discussione.


 
vallo a dire a tua moglie questo...poi, forse, ci ripenserai.

e dico forse perchè il carnefice per esercitare la sua funzione ha sempre bisogno di una vittima consenziente....siete entrambi malati, chen ha ragione, è una relazione  gravemente ammalata. Quindi il compito è di entrambi.

lei ha responsabilità...anche se le ha volute negare in questi anni...per paura, per incapacità...per impreparazione...per sofferenza certo, umanamente comprensibile...ma il compito è di entrambi.in misura diversa...ma lo è.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*!?*



Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè non prostitute? O le donne in rete per te lo erano? O speravi che qualcosa venisse fuori nonostante tutto per denunciare un problema così forte con tua moglie?


Una prostituta costa di più di un aperitivo e non dà l'illusione di essere desiderato ...perché a me sa invece che è questo il problema: è lui che non ha superato il trauma...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chen...maddai...ma per favore...questa storia è da prendere a paradigma di un comune modus vivendi che caratterizza migliaia di persone....l'ho scritto prima...che vedi di cosi diverso?
> 
> il fatto che sia sposato?
> 
> ...


... il fatto che parli delle _PERSONE_ come se fossero _OGGETTI INANIMATI_... e che in tal modo li abbia _trattati e ridotti_... il fatto che esprima un modo orribile di costruire l'umanità, negandola... questa persona è una cattiva persona... credimi... è cattiva dentro... un giorno, ho sentito parlare un signore cinquant'enne, reduce da un viaggetto all'estero... uno di quei viaggetti "_sfoganti_"... usava gli stessi termini... stesse parole... stessa riduzione dell'umanità alla sua carne... raccontava di essere stato a "_sfogare gli ormoni_" con una ragazzina di diciotto anni che, diceva, in fin dei conti "_ci stava, sapeva quel che faceva_"... e che, affermava trionfante "_poteva essere sua figlia_" ma che, fortunatamente, "_non lo era_"... capito il _porco_?... bene, amica mia, mi sono alzato... mi sono avvicinato... l'ho guardato negli occhi... e, davanti a dieci persone, l'ho preso per la giacca e gli ho detto: "_sei una merda_"... non ha detto una parola... sapeva di esserlo...

... amica mia... io _vedo_ e _riconosco_ ciò che sta _dietro _l'azione... ciò che la rende possibile... le logiche sottostanti...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Non lo so Iris.
> Questo periodo in solitudine fuori di casa mi aiuterà a capire cosa davvero posso, voglio, vogliamo fare.
> Non angustiarti: il fango che leggi è solo una fastidiosa polvere che vola via ancor prima di posarsi su qualcosa.


... tu devi capire quello che vuoi ESSERE... il FARE, poi, viene da solo...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> vallo a dire a tua moglie questo...poi, forse, ci ripenserai.
> 
> e dico forse perchè il carnefice per esercitare la sua funzione ha sempre bisogno di una vittima consenziente....siete entrambi malati, chen ha ragione, è una relazione  gravemente ammalata. Quindi il compito è di entrambi.
> 
> lei ha responsabilità...anche se le ha volute negare in questi anni...per paura, per incapacità...per impreparazione...per sofferenza certo, umanamente comprensibile...ma il compito è di entrambi.in misura diversa...ma lo è.



Ti lascio le tue certezze. 
La certezza di giudicare malato un rapporto di cui hai letto qualche riga estrapolando solo quello più vicino alla tua cultura e al tuo modo di essere.
La certezza , tua e di tanti altri ,di potere usare le parole come se fossero senza peso , eteree e prive di importanza.
Ti lascio la certezza che nella vita ci sia una netta, rassicurante , materna enorme linea nera che divide i giusti  dagli ingiusti, i carnefici dalle vittime, l'amore dall'odio e così via.
Te le lascio come le lascio alle mie figlie e alle persone giovani inesperte . Inesperte sta per senza esperienza. Nessuna connotazione negativa.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il fatto che parli delle _PERSONE_ come se fossero _OGGETTI INANIMATI_... e che in tal modo li abbia _trattati e ridotti_... il fatto che esprima un modo orribile di costruire l'umanità, negandola... questa persona è una cattiva persona... credimi... è cattiva dentro... un giorno, ho sentito parlare un signore cinquant'enne, reduce da un viaggetto all'estero... uno di quei viaggetti "_sfoganti_"... usava gli stessi termini... stesse parole... stessa riduzione dell'umanità alla sua carne... raccontava di essere stato a "_sfogare gli ormoni_" con una ragazzina di diciotto anni che, diceva, in fin dei conti "_ci stava, sapeva quel che faceva_"... e che, affermava trionfante "_poteva essere sua figlia_" ma che, fortunatamente, "_non lo era_"... capito il _porco_?... bene, amica mia, mi sono alzato... mi sono avvicinato... l'ho guardato negli occhi... e, davanti a dieci persone, l'ho preso per la giacca e gli ho detto: "_sei una merda_"... non ha detto una parola... sapeva di esserlo...
> 
> ... amica mia... io _vedo_ e _riconosco_ ciò che sta _dietro _l'azione... ciò che la rende possibile... le logiche sottostanti...


 
sono completamente d'accordo con te...ma al "rosso" non ci credo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   daiiii...


----------



## Old Un Brigante (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... il fatto che parli delle _PERSONE_ come se fossero _OGGETTI INANIMATI_...


 
...tu non stai facendo niente di diverso...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*...?*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono completamente d'accordo con te...ma al "rosso" non ci credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché?
Perché non ci credi? Perché l'ha detto Chen? 
Allora lo sottovaluti...
A me è capitato: l'ho detto! E non sono 1,96 e con un camionista ...qualche cosina l'ho rischiata...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sono completamente d'accordo con te...ma al "rosso" non ci credo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... tu non mi conosci... amica mia... non mi conosci... forse, posso farlo perché, insomma, non è facile reagire con me... ma l'ho fatto... eccome se l'ho fatto... se tu avessi visto la scena... roba da film americano... l'ho quasi sollevato da terra... diciamo che oltre ad essere vecchietto... era anche buoni 30 centimetri più basso di me...

... ti dirò di più... quando me ne sono tornato a sedere, un tipo che stava lì con lui, ha fatto una battuta divertente: "ragazzi, occhio, il gigante è il _moralizzatore_!"... hi, hi, hi... capito sti maiali?... l'hanno buttata in tarallucci & jene... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Un Brigante ha detto:


> ...tu non stai facendo niente di diverso...


... errato, io faccio qualcosa di totalmente diverso...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Ti lascio le tue certezze.
> La certezza di giudicare malato un rapporto di cui hai letto qualche riga estrapolando solo quello più vicino alla tua cultura e al tuo modo di essere.
> La certezza , tua e di tanti altri ,di potere usare le parole come se fossero senza peso , eteree e prive di importanza.
> Ti lascio la certezza che nella vita ci sia una netta, rassicurante , materna enorme linea nera che divide i giusti dagli ingiusti, i carnefici dalle vittime, l'amore dall'odio e così via.
> Te le lascio come le lascio alle mie figlie e alle persone giovani inesperte . Inesperte sta per senza esperienza. Nessuna connotazione negativa.


 
tu non hai capito nulla Sergio.

vorrrei dedicarti altre pagine ma non ne ho l'energia, scusami.

se tu NON consideri malato, sofferente, mancante, come cazzo lo vuoi chiamare, il tuo modo di relazionarti con tua moglie, con ste stronze ...etc..etc...

stai tranquillo che tra qulache mese starai ancora peggio di oggi.
.

dopo tutte ste pagine dici che hai stima di te, riconosci dignità nei tuoi gesti..etc...e allora buona fortuna caro Sergio ...e lo auguro soprattutto alle tue figlie; che non dalle parole, ma dai tuo gesti ,hanno imparato quello che non avrebbero dovuto impare.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché?
> Perché non ci credi? Perché l'ha detto Chen?
> Allora lo sottovaluti...
> A me è capitato: l'ho detto! E non sono 1,96 e con un camionista ...qualche cosina l'ho rischiata...


 

beh..è vero...sottovaluto gli uomini in generale...ma spero di potermi ricredere.

Non le donne, perchè come te, l'avrei fatto anche io.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*okkei, ti credo.*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... tu non mi conosci... amica mia... non mi conosci... forse, posso farlo perché, insomma, non è facile reagire con me... ma l'ho fatto... eccome se l'ho fatto... se tu avessi visto la scena... roba da film americano... l'ho quasi sollevato da terra... diciamo che oltre ad essere vecchietto... era anche buoni 30 centimetri più basso di me...
> 
> ... ti dirò di più... quando me ne sono tornato a sedere, un tipo che stava lì con lui, ha fatto una battuta divertente: "ragazzi, occhio, il gigante è il _moralizzatore_!"... hi, hi, hi... capito sti maiali?... l'hanno buttata in tarallucci & jene... hi, hi, hi...


 
senno' mena pure me


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu non hai capito nulla Sergio.
> 
> vorrrei dedicarti altre pagine ma non ne ho l'energia, scusami.
> 
> ...


... perfetta-_mente_, amica mia, precisa-_mente_... dopo aver trattato gli atri come palle da biliardo... hai visto come ha reagito alla mia provoc-_azione_ riguardo la SUA dignità?... hai visto come è scattato subito in difesa di sé stesso, dopo aver fatto _carne da scopata_ delle sue donnette?... sapevo benissimo che avrebbe reagito così... prevedibilissimo... che sia chiaro, LUI è persona DEGNA e STIMABILISSIMA... gli altri, invece, _pezzi di carne_ nei quali sfogare l'uccello... tanto, chi se ne frega, è tutta colpa degli ormoni... o no?... hi, hi, hi... e di fronte all'ormone... com'è noto... che può fare la RAGIONE?... hi, hi, hi... mica ne ha una... LUI...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu non hai capito nulla Sergio.
> 
> vorrrei dedicarti altre pagine ma non ne ho l'energia, scusami.
> 
> ...


io dico che ho stima di me dopo 53 anni di vita non dopo qualche pagina, bambina.
Arrivaci anche tu e poi vediamo se potrai dire la stessa cosa.
Che un rapporto che fila e prosegue da 35 anni non è malato perchè ogni tanto mi scopo qualche donna dopo che mia moglie non riesce, non vuole, non può,rifiuta categoricamente un rapporto sessuale con me. Non sono malato perchè mi rapporto sessualmente con donne adulte e consenzienti che NON POSSONO fraintendermi o aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso da quello che metto sul tavolo fin dall'inizio, donne che per motivi personali desiderano quello che cerco io (pur avendo mariti e non essendo libere esattamente come me).
ma continua a crogiolarti nelle tue certezze, nel tuo mondo fatato. Non sarò certo io a stare a perdere tempo a convincerti di niente.
Mi sarei aspettato un civile scambio di opinioni anche contrastanti e critiche non un patetico tentativo (da molti  ma non da tutti) di semplificare una situazione e insultare una persona che non si è mai posta incivilmente o in maniera maleducata e arrogante (tranne un vaffanculo al camionista samurai). Ma 53 anni servono anche a questo.


----------



## Old Un Brigante (28 Settembre 2007)

...è che troppo spesso la civiltà nel porsi, l'ammissione delle proprie debolezze, vengono scambiate per mancanza di palle...


----------



## sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Un Brigante ha detto:


> ...è che troppo spesso la civiltà nel porsi, l'ammissione delle proprie debolezze, vengono scambiate per mancanza di palle...



da chi? da qualche camionista ,vigliacco e borioso (esclusivamente sulla tastiera)che riesce a crearsi un'esistenza e un ruolo solo nel virtuale.

E' pieno il mondo di nullità così. 

Non dartene pena.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> io dico che ho stima di me dopo 53 anni di vita non dopo qualche pagina, bambina.
> Arrivaci anche tu e poi vediamo se potrai dire la stessa cosa.
> Che un rapporto che fila e prosegue da 35 anni non è malato perchè ogni tanto mi scopo qualche donna dopo che mia moglie non riesce, non vuole, non può,rifiuta categoricamente un rapporto sessuale con me. Non sono malato perchè mi rapporto sessualmente con donne adulte e consenzienti che NON POSSONO fraintendermi o aspettarsi qualcosa di diverso da quello che metto sul tavolo fin dall'inizio, donne che per motivi personali desiderano quello che cerco io (pur avendo mariti e non essendo libere esattamente come me).
> ma continua a crogiolarti nelle tue certezze, nel tuo mondo fatato. Non sarò certo io a stare a perdere tempo a convincerti di niente.
> Mi sarei aspettato un civile scambio di opinioni anche contrastanti e critiche non un patetico tentativo (da molti ma non da tutti) di semplificare una situazione e insultare una persona che non si è mai posta incivilmente o in maniera maleducata e arrogante (tranne un vaffanculo al camionista samurai). Ma 53 anni servono anche a questo.


... quello che fai E' incivile... e quando scrivi che "_ogni tanto mi scopo qualche donna_", attento, domani, qualche altro vecchio bavoso potrebbe "_scoparsi qualche donna_"... magari TUA FIGLIA... sono sicuro che avrai, per lui, tutta la comprensione che, oggi, hai per te stesso...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Un Brigante ha detto:


> ...è che troppo spesso la civiltà nel porsi, l'ammissione delle proprie debolezze, vengono scambiate per mancanza di palle...


... le NEFANDEZZE non sono DEBOLEZZE... come va con la prostata?... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... quello che fai E' incivile... e quando scrivi che "_ogni tanto mi scopo qualche donna_", attento, domani, qualche altro vecchio bavoso potrebbe "_scoparsi qualche donna_"... magari TUA FIGLIA... sono sicuro che avrai, per lui, tutta la comprensione che, oggi, hai per te stesso...


le mie figlie sono adulte, noioso truck driver. Decidono con la loro testa e la loro morale.

Quello che mi auguro e in cui posso confidare è che non abbiano la malasorte di avere mai a che fare con una nullità come te.

E non annoiarmi oltre.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> le mie figlie sono adulte, noioso truck driver. Decidono con la loro testa e la loro morale.
> 
> Quello che mi auguro e in cui posso confidare è che non abbiano la malasorte di avere mai a che fare con una nullità come te.
> 
> E non annoiarmi oltre.


ma non ti rendi conto che domani uno sconosciuto potrebbe abbordarle in chat e loro pensare "beh, mio padre lo fa, perchè no?" incontrare al bar un uomo cinquantenne, appartarsi con lui in camere di albergo, concedergli tutto il loro corpo (tanto che valore ha?) e poi tornare a casa dai mariti?
e questo non ti sconvolge?


----------



## Old Un Brigante (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... le NEFANDEZZE non sono DEBOLEZZE... come va con la prostata?... hi, hi, hi...


Scusami Chen,
levami una curiosità: ma credi che dandomi del vecchio (la prostata) mi offendi? O pensi che, poichè tu sei portatore assoluto di verità, io possa considerare NEFANDEZZA quello che considero DEBOLEZZA?

Sbagliato, piccolo cretino dalla risatina facile, sei lontano dal tuo scopo, impegnati un tantinello di più.

Da come parli non sembra che l'omaggio a Maria sia scritto da un tale sottosviluppato omuncolo...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

> Sergio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io dico che ho stima di me dopo 53 anni di vita non dopo qualche pagina, bambina.
> ...


 
Vatti a leggere il primo post che ho scritto signore..vai ...e buona fortuna come sopra.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

Un Brigante ha detto:


> ...è che troppo spesso la civiltà nel porsi, l'ammissione delle proprie debolezze, vengono scambiate per mancanza di palle...


è arrivata la vittima.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma non ti rendi conto che domani uno sconosciuto potrebbe abbordarle in chat e loro pensare "beh, mio padre lo fa, perchè no?" incontrare al bar un uomo cinquantenne, appartarsi con lui in camere di albergo, concedergli tutto il loro corpo (tanto che valore ha?) e poi tornare a casa dai mariti?
> e questo non ti sconvolge?


ma vi leggete? "concedergli tutto il loro corpo?" ?????????????????????
cosa vuoi che ti risponda? sono adulte, sposate e conviventi, responsabili delle loro azioni.
Non mi permetto di chiedere loro con chi scopano e come.
Come non mi permetto di giudicare le loro scelte.
E lasciate le mie figlie fuori da questo discorso.
Appartarsi con un 50 enne? sembra tu abbia bestemmiato!!

ps . Giovanna è stata la più giovane. L'età media era 40/50 .


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> ma vi leggete? "concedergli tutto il loro corpo?" ?????????????????????
> cosa vuoi che ti risponda? sono adulte, sposate e conviventi, responsabili delle loro azioni.
> Non mi permetto di chiedere loro con chi scopano e come.
> Come non mi permetto di giudicare le loro scelte.
> ...


 
Non ti permetti perchè dovresti giudicare te stesso...o sempliciotto...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> le mie figlie sono adulte, noioso truck driver. Decidono con la loro testa e la loro morale.
> 
> Quello che mi auguro e in cui posso confidare è che non abbiano la malasorte di avere mai a che fare con una nullità come te.
> 
> E non annoiarmi oltre.


... certo, io le tratterei da PERSONE e non da buchi dove infilare l'uccello... come fa il paparino con le loro coetanee... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non ti permetti perchè dovresti giudicare te stesso...o sempliciotto...


Comincia a giudicare te stessa. Cresci, impara a confrontarti e a rispettare le opinioni altrui  perchè sembri solo un' acida ,intollerante donnetta incattivita dalla vita.
E noiosa. Di una noia mortale.
absit iniuria verbis


----------



## Old Un Brigante (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> è arrivata la vittima.


Prego?


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> ma vi leggete? "concedergli tutto il loro corpo?" ?????????????????????
> cosa vuoi che ti risponda? sono adulte, sposate e conviventi, responsabili delle loro azioni.
> Non mi permetto di chiedere loro con chi scopano e come.
> Come non mi permetto di giudicare le loro scelte.
> ...


ho esagerato (con "tutto il corpo" e l'età) appositamente.... ma vuoi dirmi che se incontravi una 25enne in rete non ci chiacchieravi? e se scoprivi che era tua figlia? certo l'avresti scoperto già dal numero di tel, ma che botta!


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ho esagerato (con "tutto il corpo" e l'età) appositamente.... ma vuoi dirmi che se incontravi una 25enne in rete non ci chiacchieravi? e se scoprivi che era tua figlia? certo l'avresti scoperto già dal numero di tel, ma che botta!


Focalizzare la questione sul "potevano esserti figlie" non credo sia risolvente... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non mi pare che la ricerca di sergio fosse quella di sentirsi uno spensierato ragazzo che si fa storie adolescienziali...

E continuare a tirare in ballo le figlie è solo ben misera provocazione...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*Signor Sergio...*



Sergio ha detto:


> Comincia a giudicare te stessa. Cresci, impara a confrontarti e a rispettare le opinioni altrui perchè sembri solo un' acida ,intollerante donnetta incattivita dalla vita.
> E noiosa. Di una noia mortale.
> absit iniuria verbis


 
Considerando le tue frequentazioni , NON posso che ringraziarti profondamente di quello che hai scritto.

Asinus asinum fricat.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Comincia a giudicare te stessa. Cresci, impara a confrontarti e a rispettare le opinioni altrui perchè sembri solo un' acida ,intollerante donnetta incattivita dalla vita.
> E noiosa. Di una noia mortale.
> absit iniuria verbis




































se fossi tua moglie scapperei a gambe levate. stai dimostrando di non avere umiltà, pentimento, voglia di ricostruire, vuoi solo avere ragione,e sser consolato perchè hai incontrato una povera pazza e tua moglie è fredda e scostante da anni e ele figlie non ti parlano!
Ma ti leggi?
Dov'è l'uomo?
Che differenza farebbe per te ora riavere la tua famiglia? Solo quella di stare tranquillo o anche la voglia di ricostruire, progettare, trovare una strada per stare bene insieme?
Se tutto va bene hai davanti anche quarant'anni di vita. Vuoi passarli così? A rincorrere signore sulla rete? 
Te lo dico io perchè non vai a donnine-che-aspettano-il-bus-alle-4. Perchè non ti danno soddisfazione, non ti fanno sentire desiderato, ma squallido, mentre con internet hai la sensazione di conquistare. Che c'entra questo con lo svuotamento? Quella è solo una scusa. Vuoi sentirti forte, potente, vuoi vincere la morte che hai incrociato negli ospedali. Quando capirai che il modo non è negare la famiglia, ma stringerla, forte, spero che per te non sia troppo tardi. Buona fortuna.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*Brigante*



Un Brigante ha detto:


> Prego?


Nulla brigante...non fare caso a me era l'enfasi del trasporto...vittime dei propri bisogni, deboli, code di paglia...ve ne è per tutti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*Sergio...Sergioooo*

SERGIOOOOO???
Capisco che essere attaccati non fa piacere, ma: che hai incontrato una matta l'abbiamo capito e che avresti dovuto metterlo in conto anche. 
Giovanna l'affronterai con i mezzi legali, tanto il danno che poteva fare ..l'ha fatto, adesso potrebbe solo infastidire.
*Ora* il nodo è che devi comprendere che hai rimosso il problema di come tu ti rapporti con gli altri, moglie, donne, figlie, forumisti...
E devi ammettere che la malattia di tua moglie l'hai vissuta come un problema tuo e non suo, che sei tu che sei spaventato dalla morte, dall'invalidità, dal non sentirti desiderato...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*!*



Grande82 ha detto:


> se fossi tua moglie scapperei a gambe levate. stai dimostrando di non avere umiltà, pentimento, voglia di ricostruire, vuoi solo avere ragione,e sser consolato perchè hai incontrato una povera pazza e tua moglie è fredda e scostante da anni e ele figlie non ti parlano!
> Ma ti leggi?
> Dov'è l'uomo?
> Che differenza farebbe per te ora riavere la tua famiglia? Solo quella di stare tranquillo o anche la voglia di ricostruire, progettare, trovare una strada per stare bene insieme?
> ...


Abbiamo scritto cose simili contemporaneamente...


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Focalizzare la questione sul "potevano esserti figlie" non credo sia risolvente...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... certa-_mente_, amico mio... allora, lasciamo stare le figlie di Sergio e ipotizziamo che sia, invece, *TUA* figlia che il buon Sergio aggancia in internet, tromba e scarica successivamente... così, tanto per sfogarsi... solo perché la moglie non lo "sfoga"... 

... così, tanto per ipotizzare s'intende... che ne diresti?... che ne dici?... quando la carne e il sangue sono quelli degli altri tutto va bene, eh?... quando la carne e il sangue è il TUO... che ne dici, intelligentone?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> SERGIOOOOO???
> Capisco che essere attaccati non fa piacere, ma: che hai incontrato una matta l'abbiamo capito e che avresti dovuto metterlo in conto anche.
> Giovanna l'affronterai con i mezzi legali, tanto il danno che poteva fare ..l'ha fatto, adesso potrebbe solo infastidire.
> *Ora* il nodo è che devi comprendere che hai rimosso il problema di come tu ti rapporti con gli altri, moglie, donne, figlie, forumisti...
> E devi ammettere che la malattia di tua moglie l'hai vissuta come un problema tuo e non suo, che sei tu che sei spaventato dalla morte, dall'invalidità, dal non sentirti desiderato...


... nelle sue condizioni io sarei terrorizzato... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... nelle sue condizioni io sarei terrorizzato... hi, hi, hi...


 
ma no...qualche minaccia dopo essere andato dall'avvocato e vedi che quella si da una calmata.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma no...qualche minaccia dopo essere andato dall'avvocato e vedi che quella si da una calmata.


... no, no... non mi riferivo a quella poveretta che, probabilmente, non è nemmeno perseguibile... mi riferivo alla convivenza... con sé stesso... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... no, no... non mi riferivo a quella poveretta che, probabilmente, non è nemmeno perseguibile... mi riferivo alla convivenza... con sé stesso... hi, hi, hi...


Tu dici eh...mah


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> SERGIOOOOO???
> Capisco che essere attaccati non fa piacere, ma: che hai incontrato una matta l'abbiamo capito e che avresti dovuto metterlo in conto anche.
> Giovanna l'affronterai con i mezzi legali, tanto il danno che poteva fare ..l'ha fatto, adesso potrebbe solo infastidire.
> *Ora* il nodo è che devi comprendere che hai rimosso il problema di come tu ti rapporti con gli altri, moglie, donne, figlie, forumisti...
> E devi ammettere che la malattia di tua moglie l'hai vissuta come un problema tuo e non suo, che sei tu che sei spaventato dalla morte, dall'invalidità, dal non sentirti desiderato...



Non mi tange essere attaccato. Ho spalle forti e il peso di 4 insulti virtuali mi lascia totalmente indifferente anche se in un forum gli interventi tesi solo ad insultare dovrebbero essere bannati ,quanto meno per non fare perdere il filo . Io non mi sono espresso bene e vorrei cambiare il titolo di questo mio thread scritto in un momento di scoramento.
Come mi sto rapportando Persa? dimmelo ,illuminami su come avrei sbagliato.
Con mia moglie? con le mie figlie? con le donne? 
Ma stai scherzando vero? e da cosa l'hai dedotto? dal fatto che ho avuto scappatelle?
a prescindere che non leggete attentamente visto che ho detto che l'età media delle donna che ho frequentato era dai 40 ai 50. Donne PENSANTI, CONSAPEVOLI, ADULTE .
Donne a cui non ho mai mancato di rispetto, donne con cui ho condiviso un momento di piacere RECIPROCO. Dove starebbe l'errore?
e se avessi incontrato 25 enni? cosa credete , che non mi sia mai capitato?
MAI AVUTO RAPPORTI con donne al di sotto dei 40. E non certo per il pensiero delle mie figlie (ipocrita e laido camionista, sei tu che vedi solo un trancio di carne in una donna, ti frenerebbe solo quello eh?) ma perchè a  25 anni non sei ancora totalmente consapevole delle tue scelte e aspirazioni. Giovanna è stata l'unica 31 enne e ,evidentemente, l'eccezione conferma la MIA regola.
Umiltà? Io non ho stuprato, ucciso, truffato, molestato . L'umiltà la riservo ad altre sfere, altre situazioni.
Si la malattia di Giulia l'ho vissuta anche come un problema mio. E allora? è ovvio, naturale. Quanto riguarda la morte poi , ho con lei un rapporto sereno e rassegnato.
La psicologia spicciola trasuda dalle vostre parole in maniera insopportabile.


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

quindi l'unico problema è aver incontrato una matta?
ok.
allora che cerchi?
caprai bene tu come riconquistare la donna che hai avuto accanto 30 anni, no? 
mi pare tu sia sicuro che lei a casa ti riprende.
allora che vuoi?
comprensione?
o capire se davvero rivuoi la tua famiglia?
suggerimenti legali per la denuncia?
CHE ACCIDENTI SEI VENUTO A FARE SUL FORUM? 
Ma non rispondere per me, fallo per te stesso.
Ora vado che il manuale di psicologia spiccia mi attende. Studio, sai.... il forum è un lavoro, ormai....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*e dopo questa frase di Sergio*










   . 





> Dove starebbe l'errore?














beh..almeno una risata mi resta dopo l'attenzione sincera e disinteressata  che ti ho dedicato.

AUGURI


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

un gruppuscolo di tonti si aggira in questo forum ... sergio non puoi fare che ignorarli. in bocca al lupo


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi l'unico problema è aver incontrato una matta?
> ok.
> allora che cerchi?
> caprai bene tu come riconquistare la donna che hai avuto accanto 30 anni, no?
> ...


Lo studio accresce mia cara...è meglio ritornarvi....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*domande*



Sergio ha detto:


> Non mi tange essere attaccato. Ho spalle forti e il peso di 4 insulti virtuali mi lascia totalmente indifferente anche se in un forum gli interventi tesi solo ad insultare dovrebbero essere bannati ,quanto meno per non fare perdere il filo . Io non mi sono espresso bene e vorrei cambiare il titolo di questo mio thread scritto in un momento di scoramento.
> Come mi sto rapportando Persa? dimmelo ,illuminami su come avrei sbagliato.
> Con mia moglie? con le mie figlie? con le donne?
> Ma stai scherzando vero? e da cosa l'hai dedotto? dal fatto che ho avuto scappatelle?
> ...


Gli insulti potrebbero anche non toccarti...avrebbero potuto non toccarti, ma non è così...ti toccano ...infatti hai risposto...ti sei difeso e hai anche attaccato per difenderti. Forse qualcosa ha individuato un nervo scoperto.
Tu non hai scritto a un forum legale per sapere che fare ...hai scritto a un forum di tradimento perché senti che hai tradito.
E non hai tradito solo con quei rapporti squallidi (tu li hai descritti in modo squalliodo, non noi), ma hai tradito tante cose di te...
La morte ti terrorizza come terrorizza tutti...non liquidarla così...tanto è lei che liquida noi, prima o poi.
Credo che solo tu possa rispondere alle domande che ti ho posto.
Io non posso certo rispondere per te.
Come ti rapporti?
Cosa dai e cosa ricevi?
Ma ti scopri mai davvero con qualcuno?
Con tua moglie no e non lo fa neppure lei ...eppure ne avreste facoltà...


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> quindi l'unico problema è aver incontrato una matta?
> ok.
> allora che cerchi?
> caprai bene tu come riconquistare la donna che hai avuto accanto 30 anni, no?
> ...


Sfogo, momento d'incertezza ( you know what I mean?? ), bisogno di confrontarsi, quello che fanno tutti sui forum.

Miciolidia ma ancora qui stai ? perchè perdi tanto tempo ,viste le tue considerazioni ,a rispondermi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Non mi tange essere attaccato. Ho spalle forti e il peso di 4 insulti virtuali mi lascia totalmente indifferente anche se in un forum gli interventi tesi solo ad insultare dovrebbero essere bannati ,quanto meno per non fare perdere il filo . Io non mi sono espresso bene e vorrei cambiare il titolo di questo mio thread scritto in un momento di scoramento.
> Come mi sto rapportando Persa? dimmelo ,illuminami su come avrei sbagliato.
> Con mia moglie? con le mie figlie? con le donne?
> Ma stai scherzando vero? e da cosa l'hai dedotto? dal fatto che ho avuto scappatelle?
> ...


... da notare il lento ma inesorabile mutamento IPOCRITA dei termini usati da questa _creatura_ falsa ed infingarda... condivisione di un "_momento di reciproco piacere_"... suvvia, dov'è l'errore?... da notare che, prima, accennava, se non erro, a "_qualche donna che mi scopo ogni tanto_"... suvvia, lui non ha stuprato, ucciso, truffato, molestato... lui, lo sfi-_gato _ha semplicemente, sfo_-gato..._ e chissà, magari, proprio stasera, qualche vecchietto si _s_-fogherà con le sue figlie... pensanti, consapevoli e adulte s'intende... in fin dei conti, un po' di_ s_-fogo non lo si nega a nessuno... vedi, amico mio, io non ti sto insultando... ti sto smascherando... e questo, ti da molto fastidio, eh?...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli insulti potrebbero anche non toccarti...avrebbero potuto non toccarti, ma non è così...ti toccano ...infatti hai risposto...ti sei difeso e hai anche attaccato per difenderti. Forse qualcosa ha individuato un nervo scoperto.
> Tu non hai scritto a un forum legale per sapere che fare ...hai scritto a un forum di tradimento perché senti che hai tradito.
> E non hai tradito solo con quei rapporti squallidi (tu li hai descritti in modo squalliodo, non noi), ma hai tradito tante cose di te...
> La morte ti terrorizza come terrorizza tutti...non liquidarla così...tanto è lei che liquida noi, prima o poi.
> ...


e smettila di leggermi dietro alle spalle!


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Sfogo, momento d'incertezza ( you know what I mean?? ), bisogno di confrontarsi, quello che fanno tutti sui forum.
> 
> Miciolidia ma ancora qui stai ? perchè perdi tanto tempo ,viste le tue considerazioni ,a rispondermi?


... un pensiero ai più sfortunati, ogni tanto, bisognerà pur farlo... hi, hi, hi... è solo misericordia... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Sfogo, momento d'incertezza ( you know what I mean?? ), *bisogno di confrontarsi*, quello che fanno tutti sui forum.
> 
> Miciolidia ma ancora qui stai ? perchè perdi tanto tempo ,viste le tue considerazioni ,a rispondermi?


non lo vedo. 
non lo fai.
ti sfoghi, ma non ti confronti.
non rispondi alle domande.
non cerchi soluzioni.
vai avanti.
è vita?
solo tu sai.


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Gli insulti potrebbero anche non toccarti...avrebbero potuto non toccarti, ma non è così...ti toccano ...infatti hai risposto...ti sei difeso e hai anche attaccato per difenderti. Forse qualcosa ha individuato un nervo scoperto.
> Tu non hai scritto a un forum legale per sapere che fare ...hai scritto a un forum di tradimento perché senti che hai tradito.
> E non hai tradito solo con quei rapporti squallidi (tu li hai descritti in modo squalliodo, non noi), ma hai tradito tante cose di te...
> La morte ti terrorizza come terrorizza tutti...non liquidarla così...tanto è lei che liquida noi, prima o poi.
> ...


Mi fai tenerezza (te lo dico col massimo rispetto e dolcezza). "Ho risposto, mi sono difeso.." ma a che uomini siete abituati qui?
Io ho esposto un mio stato d'animo.  Puoi ignorarmi e non rispondermi ma insultarmi è indice solo d'ignoranza e di mancanza di idee e di pensieri. E io ribatto.
Se poi non credi a quanto affermo sulla morte che posso dirti? A me non terrorizza Persa. La morte fa parte del tutto. Sarebbe infantile temerla. E' come temere il cielo, la brezza, quello che fa parte del tutto. Spero mi colga il più tardi possibile ma non mi terrorizza più da quand'ero un ragazzo. 
Mi rapporto come sono abituato a fare. 
Se ti riferisci a mia moglie ,perdonami, mi sarei stufato di vedere insozzare, travisare le mie emozioni e i miei pensieri. Ed è un peccato perchè qua dentro alcuni sono pensanti, aperti e disponibili a comunicare, curiosi e vivi.


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> un gruppuscolo di tonti si aggira in questo forum ... sergio non puoi fare che ignorarli. in bocca al lupo


puoi ignorarli oppure cambiare forum. altri l'hanno fatto


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... un pensiero ai più sfortunati, ogni tanto, bisognerà pur farlo... hi, hi, hi... è solo misericordia... hi, hi, hi...


 

























   impietosa Serpe laica


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> puoi ignorarli oppure cambiare forum. altri l'hanno fatto


e si son trovati bene


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e si son trovati bene


ormai ridi a vanvera. ti capisco


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

> QUOTE] ma a che uomini siete abituati qui?


[/QUOTE] 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























































  aiuto la milzaaaaaa


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... da notare il lento ma inesorabile mutamento IPOCRITA dei termini usati da questa _creatura_ falsa ed infingarda... condivisione di un "_momento di reciproco piacere_"... suvvia, dov'è l'errore?... da notare che, prima, accennava, se non erro, a "_qualche donna che mi scopo ogni tanto_"... suvvia, lui non ha stuprato, ucciso, truffato, molestato... lui, lo sfi-_gato _ha semplicemente, sfo_-gato..._ e chissà, magari, proprio stasera, qualche vecchietto si _s_-fogherà con le sue figlie... pensanti, consapevoli e adulte s'intende... in fin dei conti, un po' di_ s_-fogo non lo si nega a nessuno... vedi, amico mio, io non ti sto insultando... ti sto smascherando... e questo, ti da molto fastidio, eh?...


ma chi è 'sto psicopatico ?? ahahah 
inizi quasi a farmi ridere di gusto
Continua escremento, continua pure.
E non eccitarti troppo a parlare di scopare che mi sembri già ingrifato più del lecito.
Vado che mi fai perdere tempo.
Buona serata agli altri.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ormai ridi a vanvera. ti capisco


... diciamo pure che credi di capire... mia cara... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... diciamo pure che credi di capire... mia cara... hi, hi, hi...


hai ragione


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> ormai ridi a vanvera. ti capisco


non puoi, ti è preclusa la facoltà oggi .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*???*



Sergio ha detto:


> Mi fai tenerezza (te lo dico col massimo rispetto e dolcezza). "Ho risposto, mi sono difeso.." ma a che uomini siete abituati qui?
> Io ho esposto un mio stato d'animo. Puoi ignorarmi e non rispondermi ma insultarmi è indice solo d'ignoranza e di mancanza di idee e di pensieri. E io ribatto.
> Se poi non credi a quanto affermo sulla morte che posso dirti? A me non terrorizza Persa. La morte fa parte del tutto. Sarebbe infantile temerla. E' come temere il cielo, la brezza, quello che fa parte del tutto. Spero mi colga il più tardi possibile ma non mi terrorizza più da quand'ero un ragazzo.
> *Mi rapporto come sono abituato a fare.*
> Se ti riferisci a mia moglie ,perdonami, mi sarei stufato di vedere insozzare, travisare le mie emozioni e i miei pensieri. Ed è un peccato perchè qua dentro alcuni sono pensanti, aperti e disponibili a comunicare, curiosi e vivi.


Mi spiace non avere la competenza per capire perché travisi i significati.
Ho chiesto perché non riesci a essere trasparente con tua moglie e perché tua moglie non riesca a esserlo con te.
Non ti ho detto di raccontarlo qui.
Cosa significa la frase che ho evidenziato lo devi chiarire ...a te.
Ti leggo veramente molto confuso.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> hai ragione


lo vedi?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> ma chi è 'sto psicopatico ?? ahahah
> inizi quasi a farmi ridere di gusto
> Continua escremento, continua pure.
> E non eccitarti troppo a parlare di scopare che mi sembri già ingrifato più del lecito.
> ...


... scopare?... che termine orribile... scusami, io intendevo dire: "uno scambio maturo, equo, reciproco e partecipato di piacere"... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi spiace non avere la competenza per capire perché travisi i significati.
> Ho chiesto perché non riesci a essere trasparente con tua moglie e perché tua moglie non riesca a esserlo con te.
> Non ti ho detto di raccontarlo qui.
> Cosa significa la frase che ho evidenziato lo devi chiarire ...a te.
> Ti leggo veramente molto confuso.


 
persa....dai...ancora fai ste domande cara...


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo vedi?


hai ragione


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Mi fai tenerezza (te lo dico col massimo rispetto e dolcezza). "Ho risposto, mi sono difeso.." ma a che uomini siete abituati qui?
> Io ho esposto un mio stato d'animo. Puoi ignorarmi e non rispondermi ma insultarmi è indice solo d'ignoranza e di mancanza di idee e di pensieri. E io ribatto.
> Se poi non credi a quanto affermo sulla morte che posso dirti? A me non terrorizza Persa. La morte fa parte del tutto. Sarebbe infantile temerla. E' come temere il cielo, la brezza, quello che fa parte del tutto. Spero mi colga il più tardi possibile ma non mi terrorizza più da quand'ero un ragazzo.
> Mi rapporto come sono abituato a fare.
> Se ti riferisci a mia moglie ,perdonami, mi sarei stufato di vedere insozzare, travisare le mie emozioni e i miei pensieri. Ed è un peccato perchè qua dentro alcuni sono pensanti, aperti e disponibili a comunicare, curiosi e vivi.


... tu, alla tua età, dovresti temere il catetere, i pannoloni e le perette... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

alla luce degli accadimenti più recenti propongo di chiamare questo forum insulto.it. che ne dite?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> alla luce degli accadimenti più recenti propongo di chiamare questo forum insulto.it. che ne dite?


 
quali?

circoscrivi meglio.


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> alla luce degli accadimenti più recenti propongo di chiamare questo forum insulto.it. che ne dite?


... quali?... _circo_-ncidi meglio... hi, hi, hi...


----------



## @lex (28 Settembre 2007)

adesso arriva lui, apre piano la porta e poi si butta sul letto e poi e poi...............
l'importante èèèèèèèè.........è finire..............


----------



## sarah (28 Settembre 2007)

fratello e sorella?


----------



## Old chensamurai (28 Settembre 2007)

sarah ha detto:


> fratello e sorella?


... semplici conoscenti...


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

*fastidio..*

Mi pare sempre più si travalichino certi limiti!

Che schifo!


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Sergio tu sei venuto qui a raccontare una storia: 
per sfogo, per chiedere consiglio, per confrontarti..
di risposte ne hai ricevute davvero tante, quelle più garbate, quelle che sparano a zero, quelle che sparano critiche costruttive e mirano a farti mettere in discussione.

Francamente ho capito le premesse, ho letto la trama, mi manca la conclusione di tutta questa storia. Non ho capito, lettera a parte, chiacchierata chiarificatrice con tua moglie a parte, cosa ti proponi di fare per il futuro, se, per esempio, tua moglie ti riprendesse a casa.
Quello che molti hanno cercato di dirti è che sembra da come scrivi che tu sia qui a mangiarti le mani per la sfiga di aver incontrato un'inarrestabile matta Giovanna, piuttosto che a riflettere sullo stato d'animo di tua moglie, su un difetto palese della vostra comunicazione, sugli errori che hai fatto.
Sergio, se tu pensi di non aver fatto alcun errore rifletti bene, perchè ora sai che il "tacito accordo" fra te e tua moglie non c'è, e continuare a fare come hai fatto fino ad oggi equivale ad essere consapevole di come stanno le cose e calpestare ugualmente i sentimenti di un'altra persona.
Credo che Grande82 e Persa/Ritrovata, abbiano fatto un'analisi interessante. Magari prova a rileggerle domani con un po' di calma, e non troverai solo "accuse".
Quando andrai da tua moglie preparati a mettere in chiaro cosa dovrà accadere "da ora in poi", nelle intenzioni di entrambi.


ps= che palle sti anonimi che non partecipano e scrivono cacate ogni tanto. oi ma se siete tanto bravi a dar consigli, Sarah ad esempio,fateci vedere voi come dovrebbe essere lo spirito di tradimento.net, dacci il buon esempio.
a dire "merda merda" siamo bravi tutti, ma qui mancano serie e pratiche controproposte.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> Sergio tu sei venuto qui a raccontare una storia:
> per sfogo, per chiedere consiglio, per confrontarti..
> di risposte ne hai ricevute davvero tante, quelle più garbate, *quelle che sparano a zero, quelle che sparano critiche costruttive e mirano a farti mettere in discussione.*
> 
> .....


Hai scordato quelli che sparano solo cazzate per dar aria ai denti!


----------



## Misery (28 Settembre 2007)

*perdonatemi*

sicuramente sarà per i precedenti nel mio post ma questa Miciolidia che ride continuamente è estremamente fastidiosa agli occhi di chi frequenta poco.
solo un parere, er quel che vale


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

*Ti perdono*



Misery ha detto:


> sicuramente sarà per i precedenti nel mio post ma questa Miciolidia che ride continuamente è estremamente fastidiosa agli occhi di chi frequenta poco.
> solo un parere, er quel che vale


 
perchè se tu fossi in grado di _leggerti,_ti renderesti conto insieme a qualcun altro , che un poco di lacrime e sangue per crescere le dovresti investire per te stessa.

Anche a te suggerisco una interessantissima opportunità: inserire il mio nik nella modalità IGNORATI.

Vai sul pannello di controllo e azionalo.



Ciao


----------



## Sergio (28 Settembre 2007)

*otella*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> perchè se tu fossi in grado di _leggerti,_ti renderesti conto insieme a qualcun altro , che un poco di lacrime e sangue per crescere le dovresti investire per te stessa.
> 
> Anche a te suggerisco una interessantissima opportunità: inserire il mio nik nella modalità IGNORATI.
> 
> ...


inserire te ,in qualsiasi contesto, sarebbe inutile e tempo perso. Ti s'ignora comunque.


Otella e persa avete ragione. 
Ora sono distratto e disturbato dai commenti signorili ,garbati dei due mocciosi esperti che con grande maturità finiscono ogni commento idioti  con risatine ed emoticons da asilo mariuccia. Stasera , fuori dal forum, se ne usciranno visto che pare ci vivano, avranno esaurito ogni occasione di uscire in cortile a giocare e sfogarsi. Uno sfortunato/a coniuge, parente, cane , gatto dovrà sorbirseli  e dovranno quindi tornare ad essere i bidoni di mondezza che sono nella vita reale (ma ho idea che facciano i gradassi e gli spacconi solo nell'ambito virtuale). Mi pare evidente ,comunque, che non siano apprezzatissimi dagli altri forumisti  e la cosa mi rincuora.
 Vi risponderò con calma e vi ringrazio per l'attenzione.Sergio


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2007)

> Sergio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > inserire te ,in qualsiasi contesto, sarebbe inutile e tempo perso. Ti s'ignora comunque.
> ...


----------



## Old Otella82 (28 Settembre 2007)

Tranquillo Sergio, rispondi domani con calma, oggi hai letto troppe cose.
Però rispondi, te lo consiglio, anche se con parole forti un po' tutti ti hanno invitato a metteti in discussione e a formulare chiari propositi. anche perchè tua moglie se lo chiederà in ogni caso quel che vorrai fare domani e su che basi intendi ricostruire o rinnovare il vostro rapporto.

ps= a me Miciolidia sta simpatica, è una gatta.. ha gli unghielli affilati, ma è una bella persona per quel che ho letto fino ad oggi. giusto per chiarire.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2007)

*...*



Misery ha detto:


> sicuramente sarà per i precedenti nel mio post ma questa Miciolidia che ride continuamente è estremamente fastidiosa agli occhi di chi frequenta poco.
> solo un parere, per quel che vale


Non hai capito ...


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2007)

Otella82 ha detto:


> ps= a me Miciolidia sta simpatica, è una gatta.. ha gli unghielli affilati, ma è una bella persona per quel che ho letto fino ad oggi. giusto per chiarire.


 


















Bacio!


----------



## Old AlexRo (28 Settembre 2007)

Non riesco a provare solidarietà per la situazione in cui ti sei cacciato.
Il primo pensiero che ho avuto è stato: "ma come cazzo fanno a scoparsele la prima sera? a me non viene su neanche col Viagra ed ho vent'anni in meno!".
Poi ho pensato è un falso.. una chat.. un incontro.. mi sembra quell'altro fenomeno dell'ufficio e della avventura con la sconosciuta..
Poi ho continuato e si è passati all'intrigo giallo/rosa.. roba già vista al cinema!
Alla fine penso che sia fiction. Se non lo è rimane il fatto che te la sei cercata ed ora piangi dato che moglie e figlie si sono incazzate. Si insomma.. lo sappiamo tutti che andiamo incontro a dolore, ira, gelosia, e tutta una serie di bei momenti di discussione pacata e tenera con moglie e figli.. In più tu hai la suspance di esserti fatto una squilibrata.. beh emozionante no? Come dici? Per nulla? Beh ma se era una tipa normale neanche avresti scritto qui e avresti continuato all'insaputa di moglie e figli..


----------



## Old fay (29 Settembre 2007)

*senno di poi....*

Pensavo, ma perchè qui non cerchiamo a partire dalla situazione di fatto invece di risalire sempre alle cause a monte? Ormai è fatta, e lui si trova nei guai, parlare col senno di poi....mmhhh troppo facile. Ha chiesto un aiuto, sa perfettament cosa gli è capitato, che s elo meriti o no, non sta a noi giudicare, casomai ci serva di montio....Saggia Fay, oramai non mi resta altro. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonima2 (29 Settembre 2007)

Sergio ha detto:


> Non so la situazione di tua madre ma Giulia assieme all'utero ha perso il desiderio, la passione, la voglia di fare all'amore ,nonostante le sia stato vicino e abbia cercato di darle tutto il mio appoggio durante la malattia e la convalescenza. Mi ha allontanato fisicamente. Scusandosi, giustificandosi ma il dato oggettivo è che non mi ha più voluto.
> Per gioco , per noia ho iniziato a chattare e per gioco sono finito in questo gorgo.Mi sentivo di nuovo giovane, desiderato, voluto. Peccato di vanità, lo so.
> Ripeto: non mi giustifico ma non sono colpevole serialmente. Solo da quando Giulia mi ha allontanato sessualmente ho iniziato a cercare altrove quel che cercavo.


Beh,comunque sia, è un comportamento meschino e ignobile...

lasciarsi intimorire da una donna "pazza"poi...
fossi in te,se tua moglie non crede alla tua versione dei fatti(e con chi hai a che fare)...se ti interessa recuperare il rapporto,un incontro a 3 sarebbe l'ideale!
tua moglie saprà valutare il tutto e,ne trarrà le debite conclusioni ...

vai tranquillo,in fondo sono sempre le donne quelle che hanno le palle!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

*Sicura!??!*



Anonima2 ha detto:


> Beh,comunque sia, è un comportamento meschino e ignobile...
> 
> lasciarsi intimorire da una donna "pazza"poi...
> fossi in te,se tua moglie non crede alla tua versione dei fatti(e con chi hai a che fare)...se ti interessa recuperare il rapporto,un incontro a 3 sarebbe l'ideale!
> ...


Affermazione quantomeno oggettivamente errata, direi!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte, non credo proprio che la moglie, che quelle telefonate ha ricevuto, abbia bisogno di ulteriori dimostrazioni sull'instabilità di questa pazza!

Inoltre sarebbe un permetterle un ingresso dalla porta principale, dopo che già si è introdotta forzandola dalla porta di servizio!

Il rapporto, una volta che si sarà chiarito innanzitutto con se stesso e poi con la moglie, quanta reale volontà di recupero vi sia, è esclusivamente fra loro e, in seconda battuta con le figlie, che nella situazione oggettiva non possono che schierarsi con la madre ma che, se son mature, non si metteranno in mezzo fra i genitori. Al massimo dovranno chiarire col padre, tolta l'illusione della perfezione dello stesso che ogni figlio tende ad avere.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non riesco a provare solidarietà per la situazione in cui ti sei cacciato.
> Il primo pensiero che ho avuto è stato: "ma come cazzo fanno a scoparsele la prima sera? a me non viene su neanche col Viagra ed ho vent'anni in meno!".
> Poi ho pensato è un falso.. una chat.. un incontro.. mi sembra quell'altro fenomeno dell'ufficio e della avventura con la sconosciuta..
> Poi ho continuato e si è passati all'intrigo giallo/rosa.. roba già vista al cinema!
> *Alla fine penso che sia fiction.* Se non lo è rimane il fatto che te la sei cercata ed ora piangi dato che moglie e figlie si sono incazzate. Si insomma.. lo sappiamo tutti che andiamo incontro a dolore, ira, gelosia, e tutta una serie di bei momenti di discussione pacata e tenera con moglie e figli.. In più tu hai la suspance di esserti fatto una squilibrata.. beh emozionante no? Come dici? Per nulla? Beh ma se era una tipa normale neanche avresti scritto qui e avresti continuato all'insaputa di moglie e figli..


 
..concordo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio! (ma figlio mio fai qualcosa per questo eros a picco....)


----------



## vale (29 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> (ma figlio mio fai qualcosa per questo eros a picco....)


ma come?
per una volta che si trova un uomo che tiene acceso il cervello, gli diciamo di fare qualcosa?
ma ce ne fossero...


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

vale ha detto:


> ma come?
> per una volta che si trova un uomo che tiene acceso il cervello, gli diciamo di fare qualcosa?
> ma ce ne fossero...


Forse dovresti leggerti qualcosina di più... ma è solo una mia impressione!


----------



## vale (29 Settembre 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Forse dovresti leggerti qualcosina di più... ma è solo una mia impressione!


anche la mia è solo un'impressione... basata su una frase letta.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

Pero'!

Bravi tutti!


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Pero'!
> 
> Bravi tutti!


Vero?!?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2007)

Io aggiungo solo una ultima considerazione, generale, assolutamente generale.

e forse mi ricollego a quanto ho scritto nel therad sulla question time di ieri.

L'ho letto inizialmente senza alcun pregiudizio dei suoi confronti, la mia prima risposta priva di moralismi, mi pare, lo confermi.

Successivamente le sue risposte , le sue parole, mi hanno offerto un preciso "segno" inequivocabile per il mio modo di leggere ( magari sbagliato ) le persone che mi ritrovo davanti a questo monitor.

_*Segni* _dicevo che hanno confermato purtroppo il pre-giudizio che inizialmente ho cercato di soffocare.

-Sig Sergio, la inviterei a NON considerare questo intervento come un qualcosa di personale perchè questo strumento per ovvi motivi ( vedi il thread che ho citato ) lo esclude a priori come condizione-


Ora..dopo tutto quello che ha scritto successivamente...a difesa, legittimamente, della sua persona, difesa in cui ha minimizzato il suo comportamento, dando attenzione alla vendetta verso questa ragazza, reagendo a mio parere non contestualmente agli argomenti che tutti hanno portato ( che in sintesi erano: pensa a quell'amore che dici di volere per tua moglie, vai dal tuo avvocato, agitati in questo senso...e non distrarti pensando a come gliela puoi far pagare ) senza fare un minimo di autoanalisi su sè stesso. anzi...portando pure argomenti debolmente giustificativi a suo favore ( _perchè sono donne tutte consenzienti, adulte etc...)_

Io mi chiedo, a questo punto, quanto puo' essere_ reale, attendibile _.. l'attribuzione di tutta la responsabilità a questa che da due giorni stiamo chiamando" pazza" e quanto invece ( senza nulla togliere alla gravità di quetse telefonate anonime ) il Signore in causa, nella gestione della relazione con lei..non abbia invece detto o fatto un qualcosa che ha omesso ( in buona o in cattiva fede a me non interessa, qui non siamo padri confessori ) che ha sollecitato l'incazzatura di questa ragazza...che ripeto non sto giustificando...affatto, la mia attenzione è rivolta alla sua narrazione, e al suo grado di credibilità e di onesta' con se stesso.

E sorrido anche quando si sottolinea e si enfatizza la pazzia di questa ragazza, e si assolve non con la stessa severità _*i gesti*_ di questo signore farfallone amoroso...invocando anche la non perfezione di un essere umano che reiteratamente ha cercato conforto al suo fisiologico bisogno.

E non solo...sarebbe lei, e solo lei, che avrebbe forzato quella porta, che è stata aperta non da me, ma dal protagonista in questione, che perfetto, per sua natura...non è...ma che ama, come lui stesso ha detto piu' volte, la sua Signora moglie, alla quale mando il mio abbraccio piu' sincero in segno di rispetto.



Morale :

Amo il mio cane perchè sa fare il cane.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Non riesco a provare solidarietà per la situazione in cui ti sei cacciato.
> Il primo pensiero che ho avuto è stato: "ma come cazzo fanno a scoparsele la prima sera? a me non viene su neanche col Viagra ed ho vent'anni in meno!".
> Poi ho pensato è un falso.. una chat.. un incontro.. mi sembra quell'altro fenomeno dell'ufficio e della avventura con la sconosciuta..
> Poi ho continuato e si è passati all'intrigo giallo/rosa.. roba già vista al cinema!
> Alla fine penso che sia fiction. Se non lo è rimane il fatto che te la sei cercata ed ora piangi dato che moglie e figlie si sono incazzate. Si insomma.. lo sappiamo tutti che andiamo incontro a dolore, ira, gelosia, e tutta una serie di bei momenti di discussione pacata e tenera con moglie e figli.. In più tu hai la suspance di esserti fatto una squilibrata.. beh emozionante no? Come dici? Per nulla? Beh ma se era una tipa normale neanche avresti scritto qui e avresti continuato all'insaputa di moglie e figli..






questo è garantito.


e inoltre..se ha scritto qui è perchè teme che possa essere lesa la sua immagine di stimato lavoratore.

Lei lo sa, e minaccia.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2007)

vale ha detto:


> ma come?
> per una volta che si trova un uomo che tiene acceso il cervello, gli diciamo di fare qualcosa?
> ma ce ne fossero...


 
questa non l'ho capita 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ha una moglie, si organizzi per esercitare l'eros CON SUA MOGLIE, con ovvia SODDISFAZIONE DI ENTRAMBI!

Perché, per essere fedeli bisogna anche essere impotenti?!??!

Bacio!


----------



## vale (29 Settembre 2007)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Bacio! (ma figlio mio fai qualcosa per questo eros a picco....)


di equivoco si trattò!
non avendo soggetto la frase di cui sopra, ed essendo la tua una risposta ad AlexRo, ho pensato ti riferissi a 



AlexRo ha detto:


> "ma come cazzo fanno a scoparsele la prima sera? a me non viene su neanche col Viagra ed ho vent'anni in meno!".


sorry, non ce l'ho fatta a seguire la fiction... 
pure tu però... se avessi indicato il soggetto, non si sarebbe capito che dormivo.
che già Fedifrago mi aveva dato una gomitata...
vabbè.... 'notteee!


----------



## leone73 (29 Settembre 2007)

vale ha detto:


> di equivoco si trattò!
> non avendo soggetto la frase di cui sopra, ed essendo la tua una risposta ad AlexRo, ho pensato ti riferissi a
> 
> 
> ...


hai lo stesso nome della mia ex raga,    sniff sniff


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2007)

*Tranqui...capita*



vale ha detto:


> di equivoco si trattò!
> non avendo soggetto la frase di cui sopra, ed essendo la tua una risposta ad AlexRo, ho pensato ti riferissi a
> 
> 
> ...


Voce di uno che grida nel deserto!!!


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2007)

*O T*

*Un                  po' di slogan...




**[SIZE=-1] Cynar. Contro                il logorio della vita moderna

              Cin cin - cin cin - Cynar!!!














[/SIZE]*


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2007)

mah...vado a letto...

qui avverto che qualche cosa  non mi piace.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

*Sergio a parte*




> ... le tue donzelle, sono, da te, "_costruite_" come PROSTITUTE... comprendi?... hi, hi, hi...


 
Porco giudola SE è ESTENSIBILE STA COSA...

"_costruite_"...

Applicando questo verbo a tutto cio' che creiamo attraverso la nostra capoccia..mi rendo conto che io non riesco piu' a costruire una_ illusione..._


----------



## Sergio (1 Ottobre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo, a questo punto, quanto puo' essere_ reale, attendibile _.. l'attribuzione di tutta la responsabilità a questa che da due giorni stiamo chiamando" pazza" e quanto invece ( senza nulla togliere alla gravità di quetse telefonate anonime ) il Signore in causa, nella gestione della relazione con lei..non abbia invece detto o fatto un qualcosa che ha omesso ( in buona o in cattiva fede a me non interessa, qui non siamo padri confessori ) che ha sollecitato l'incazzatura di questa ragazza...che ripeto non sto giustificando...affatto, la mia attenzione è rivolta alla sua narrazione, e al suo grado di credibilità e di onesta' con se stesso.
> 
> E sorrido anche quando si sottolinea e si enfatizza la pazzia di questa ragazza, e si assolve non con la stessa severità _*i gesti*_ di questo signore farfallone amoroso...invocando anche la non perfezione di un essere umano che reiteratamente ha cercato conforto al suo fisiologico bisogno.
> 
> ...


dove ti risulta che sia stato assolto (l'utilizzo di certe parole è sintomatico dell'arroganza e della presunzione di taluni) in questo thread ? sono state più le critiche e le offese che altro.
Se ti viene più facile pensare che io abbia omesso o evitato chiarezza con questa ragazza, se ti risulta più digeribile dare all'uomo la colpa di tutto solo in nome del tradimento commesso, fai come credi.
E ti ricordo infine che il "farfallone amoroso" ha incontrato solo "farfalline amorose" che non si sono fatte nessuna delle mille domande o dubbi che avete estrinsecato in questo thread.
Forse risulta più confortante  pensare che le donne "incontrate " in rete siano delle vittime di cui
il schifoso pervertito traditore si è servito per i suoi  laidi bisogni.  

anch'io amo molto il mio cane. 
Saluti
Sergio


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2007)

sergio, hai riflettuto? Cosa pensi di desiderare? cosa vuoi? Cosa progetti per la tua vita? Cosa senti?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Ottobre 2007)

> Sergio ha detto:
> 
> 
> > dove ti risulta che sia stato assolto (l'utilizzo di certe parole è sintomatico dell'arroganza e della presunzione di taluni) in questo thread ? sono state più le critiche e le offese che altro.
> ...


 
unica cosa in comune.

buona giornata.

micio.


ps. Iena..peffavore...ho bisogno di un caffè.


----------

